#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Как восстановить женскую сангху

## До

Как я понял главная проблема, что нет монашек для присуствия на ритуате принятия в женскую сангху новых женщин, поэтому его нельзя провести. Решением проблемы может быть смена пола, ведь она не заперщенна в винае.

Второй вариант:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...3&postcount=18 (Переход из другой традиции.)

Третий вариант:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...6&postcount=19 (Рекомендация Бхиккху Бодхи).

----------

Huandi (01.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Сомневаюсь, что это помогло бы. Обеты бхиккху для таких пациентов стали бы недействительными, а новых они бы тоже принять не смогли.

----------


## Поляков

> Обеты бхиккху для таких пациентов стали бы недействительными, а новых они бы тоже принять не смогли.


Как одна военная хунта приняла буддизм в варианте тхеравады, так другая может принять и монахинь, и тех кто сменил пол в качестве монахов (монахинь). К тому же им специальные паспорта собираются выдавать.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Сомневаюсь, что это помогло бы. *Обеты бхиккху для таких пациентов стали бы недействительными*, а новых они бы тоже принять не смогли.


Не стали бы - так как они их не нарушали. По части правил не требующих обязательного исключения (параджика) они бы просто покаялись и всё. Насколько я понимаю сама возможность смены пола признается в традиции как нормальное явления (в случае со сверхспособностями например).

----------


## Tiop

В монашескую сангху нельзя принимать кастратов, значит им нельзя там находиться.

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.06.2009)

----------


## До

> В монашескую сангху нельзя принимать кастратов, значит им нельзя там находиться.


Есть правило по которому получившего такую физическую травму следут изгнать из сангхи?

ps. Да и насчет _евнухов_, я не уверен, что нами это понимается так-же как в древней Индии. Евнухами как правило считаются кастрированные в детстве и следовательно не получивших соотв. гормонального влияния. А индийские _hijra_ (что и переводят как _eunuch_) может вообще не быть кастратом.

----------


## Makc

Ну приняли же когда-то первую монашку без присутствия другим монашек?
На мой взгляд надо руководствоваться здравым смыслом - если монашек нет, то и не надо их из пальца высасывать. Насколько я помню, Будда разрешил, при необходимости, менять правила Винаи.

Я считаю, что решением может стать принятие _первой_ монашки в общину как таковую, а потом принятие последующик монашек в женскую общину.

----------


## Yeshe

> Решением проблемы может быть смена пола, ведь она не заперщена в винае.


Простите, но такого странного  :EEK!:  (мягко говоря) "решения" проблемы я еще не встречала. Дешевле сброситься на *один* билет до ближайшего женского буддийского монастыря для дамы, желающей вступить в общину, чем на операцию для перемены пола для одного/нескольких монахов, желающих пополнить собой ряды тех, кого им хотелось бы назвать буддийскими монахинями...  :Stick Out Tongue:  

вы так прикалываетесь?

----------

Homa Brut (01.06.2009), Илия (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Сомневаюсь, что это помогло бы. Обеты бхиккху для таких пациентов стали бы недействительными, а новых они бы тоже принять не смогли.


Да, у бхиккху и бхиккуни разные Винаи, даже если чудо произошло и бхиккху стал дамой, он *уже не* бхиккху и *ещё не* бхиккхуни, то есть мирянин.




> Насколько я помню, Будда разрешил, при необходимости, менять правила Винаи.


Раз поменять Винаю, два, три и вот вам снова Махасангха.

*Нарада Махатхера* пишет:



> «*Ākaṃkhamāno ānanda saṃgho mamaccayena khuddānukhuddakāni sikkhāpadāni samūhanatu*».
> «Пусть Сангха, Ананда, если пожелает, отменит незначительные правила после моей смерти» – отметил Будда. 
> Вместо повелительного наклонения, Будда употребил сослагательное в этом изречении. Если бы Он желал устранить незначительные правила, то использовал бы повелительное. Будда предвидел, что Достопочтенный Кассапа, возглавляющий Первый Собор, с согласия Сангхи не устранит ни одного правила – поэтому Он и использовал сослагательное наклонение, утверждает комментатор.


"khuddānukhuddakāni" - "малые незначительные", 
Вот только кто будет решать что незначительно, а что значительно?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

К слову вопрос: 
Известно, что арахант автоматически совершает Париниббану, если не становится бхиккху.
Означает ли это, что живых арахантов-женщин в этом мире уже нет и не будет?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну приняли же когда-то первую монашку без присутствия другим монашек?


Первую монахиню принимал Будда, а не другие монахи.



> На мой взгляд надо руководствоваться здравым смыслом - если монашек нет, то и не надо их из пальца высасывать. Насколько я помню, Будда разрешил, при необходимости, менять правила Винаи.


Нет. Столь серьёзные он не предлагал менять. Речь шла о второстепенных. И даже это не стали реализовывать.



> Я считаю, что решением может стать принятие _первой_ монашки в общину как таковую, а потом принятие последующик монашек в женскую общину.


Это будет нарушением Винаи.

----------

Makc (01.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Как одна военная хунта приняла буддизм в варианте тхеравады, так другая может принять и монахинь, и тех кто сменил пол в качестве монахов (монахинь). К тому же им специальные паспорта собираются выдавать.





> Не стали бы - так как они их не нарушали. По части правил не требующих обязательного исключения (параджика) они бы просто покаялись и всё. Насколько я понимаю сама возможность смены пола признается в традиции как нормальное явления (в случае со сверхспособностями например).


Предлагаю радетелям за возраждение женской Сангхи столь экстравагантным способом, релализовать этот план на собственном примере. Думаю, что рати такого благородного дела, как возрождение Сангхи,  имеющим обеты Бодхисатты (я понимаю, что они имеются в наличии) будет не жаль пожертвовать небольшой частью тела.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.06.2009), Кумо (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.06.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Как я понял главная проблема, что нет монашек для присуствия на ритуате принятия в женскую сангху новых женщин, поэтому его нельзя провести. Решением проблемы может быть смена пола, ведь она не заперщенна в винае.


Я  к  сожалению  плохо  знаю  Винаю, но  думаю   там  если   ,  что-то  не запрещено это  не  значит, что разрешено. В  будущем с  развитием  науки  и  техники  может  появится  много  чего  , которого  не  было  во  времена  Будды .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как я понял главная проблема, что нет монашек для присуствия на ритуате принятия в женскую сангху новых женщин, поэтому его нельзя провести. Решением проблемы может быть смена пола, ведь она не заперщенна в винае.


Количество обетов, которые держали бхиккшуни, больше, чем количество обетов, которые держат бхиккшу. Итого: есть проблема некоторого числа потерянных обетов, которые (помимо Будды) бхикку передать не могут женщинам.




> Ну приняли же когда-то первую монашку без присутствия другим монашек?


Будда и принял. Сейчас же Нирманакай поблизости не наблюдается.

P.S. Остается открытым вопрос: может ли представитель *Арья-Сангхи* (Архат, Арья-Бодхисаттва, Пратьекабудда и далее) дать начало Сангхе или это прерогатива исключительно Будды?

+ такой вопрос: номинальная Сангха - это исключительно Патиса (четырехчастное собрание)? Если часть Патисы отсутствует (женская Сангха), то является неполная Патиса номинальной Сангхой?

----------


## Zom

По теме - проблема не в том, что кто-то кого-то не может постричь, а в том что действительно обучать этих женщин некому. Были попытки "получить какие-то линии в Китае" и т.д. - но к чему это всё привело? К очередной "борьбе женщин за свои права", а не к расцвету Учения. У женщин другой тип ума (и еще), их должны обучать женщины, а не мужчины. Если я не ошибаюсь, так в Винае и прописано - что монах не может учить монахиню. Это должна делать другая монахиня. А монахинь нет. Кроме того, время показало, что женская сангха исчерпала себя - и что-то мне подсказывает, что полноценной и сильной женской сангхи до прихода следующего будды создать не удастся, даже если её официально "юридически" оформят.




> Количество обетов, которые держали бхиккшуни, больше, чем количество обетов, которые держат бхиккшу.


“Если, Ананда, Маха Паджапати Готами согласится принять *Восемь Главных Правил*, пусть будет признана за ней такая форма посвящения” – сказал Будда, наконец-таки поддержав вопрошания Ананды.

*Восемь Главных Принципов* таковы:




> 1. Монахиня (бхиккхуни), возрастом даже *ста лет*, придерживающаяся Упасампады (Высшего Посвящения), должна приветствовать бхиккху (монаха), вставать перед ним, почитать его, выполнять все обязанности по отношению к нему, даже если он получил Высшее Посвящение только сегодня.
> 
> 2. Монахиня не должна проводить Вассу в том месте, где нет монахов.
> 
> 3. Каждые две недели монахиня должна спрашивать у монахов о времени проведения Упосаты, когда монахи приходят присматривать за ними.
> 
> 4. Церемония Параваны (официальное окончание сезона дождей) должна проводиться монахинями в присутствии и монахов и монахинь вместе (чтобы отметить через видение, слышание или подозрение было ли что-либо нарушено).
> 
> 5. Монахиня, совершившая грубое нарушение, должна пройти Манатту (форма дисциплинарного воздействия) в присутствии и монахов и монахинь вместе.
> ...


Как мне видится, подобные правила не прокатывают для большинства "современных женщин" -)


P.S> Правила монахинь приведены Нарадой Махатхерой
P.S> 2 статьи о женском уме - Раудексом

-)

----------


## Neroli

> Как я понял главная проблема, что нет монашек для присуствия на ритуате принятия в женскую сангху новых женщин, поэтому его нельзя провести. Решением проблемы может быть смена пола, ведь она не заперщенна в винае.


 :Smilie: 
А если женщина сделает операцию по смене пола, она может стать монахом?

----------


## Neroli

> Простите, но такого странного  (мягко говоря) "решения" проблемы я еще не встречала. Дешевле сброситься на *один* билет до ближайшего женского буддийского монастыря для дамы, желающей вступить в общину, чем на операцию для перемены пола для одного/нескольких монахов, желающих пополнить собой ряды тех, кого им хотелось бы назвать буддийскими монахинями...  
> 
> вы так прикалываетесь?


Насколько я понимаю, заморочка в том, что нету никакого ближайшего женского буддийского монастыря традиции тхеравада. Женское монашество в тхераваде в Тайланде прервалось уже давно. 

Так что он не прикалывается.

----------


## До

Другой вариант:
1) признать любую другую традицию где сохранилось женское монашество - (минимально) буддийской,
2) перевести монашку оттуда в тхераваду без того, чтоб она слагала обеты и т.п. таким образом пропускаем необходимость в ритуале принятия монашества,
3) она раскаивается в том, что не соблюдала обеты, которых небыло в её традиции.

----------


## Аминадав

> Вот только кто будет решать что незначительно, а что значительно?


На первом буддийском соборе отметили ошибку Ананды, - что он не спросил у Будды, какие именно правила незначительные, и решили ничего не отменять.




> Я считаю, что решением может стать принятие _первой_ монашки в общину как таковую, а потом принятие последующик монашек в женскую общину.


Первых монахинь "посвятил" Будда. Потом он также дал разрешение монахам посвящать монахинь. Потом установил порядок посвящения монахинь, в котором участвуют и монахини и монахи. Причиной этому было то, что женщины стеснялись отвечать на некоторые вопросы, задаваемые монахами при посвящении.

Собственно, один из путей возрождения сангхи бхиккхуни, - это возврат к правилу "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни". Если я правильно помню, Бхиккху Бодхи аргументирует возможность примения этого правила тем, что оно не было формально отменено, и может быть применено в ситуации, когда монахинь нет (когда они есть - применяется процедура посвящения и с монахами и с монахинями). Логика применения этого правила также такова: эти правила были созданы для того, чтобы женщины могли принять монашество, а не для того, чтобы не дать им этого сделать. Поэтому и применять их нужно так, чтобы реализовать цель правил (возможность принятия монашества женщинами).

Детальный разбор этой темы есть в статье бхиккху Бодхи:
http://bhikkhunicommittee.googlepage...ni-Final-4.pdf

Второй путь, который уже пройден, это принятие посвящения у китайских (точнее, тайваньских) монахинь, которые следуют винае школы Дхармагуптака, - насколько я понимаю, почти идентичной винае Тхеравады. Монастыри таких бхиккхуни есть на Шри-Ланке, в Австралии, уже есть или сейчас создается монастырь в США.

В Мьянме и в Таиланде есть институт женского монашества с 10 или 8 обетами (Мьянма - саялай, Таиланд - мэй-чи). У бхиккхуни обетов 311.

В Великобритании ученицы ачарии Сумедхо могут принять посвящение силадхары (около 100 обетов), которое было разработано как компромис с иерархией тайской сангхи. Насколько я понимаю, до тайцев традиция бхиккхуни вообще не дошла, и, по-видимому, были какие-то неприятные истории с женщинами в монашеской одежде, - так что сейчас вроде даже есть закон, запрещающий женщинам носить чивару. О силадхарах есть тут:
http://groups.google.com/group/dhamm...omparison-faqb

Хотя в Таиланде есть уже несколько бхиккхуни, и их более-менее принимают. Например на сайте о тайских бхиккхуни говорится, что они соврешали ритуал по приглашению королевской семьи:
http://www.thaibhikkhunis.org/eng/in...id=4&Itemid=10

----------

Echo (01.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.06.2009), Neroli (01.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009), Won Soeng (01.06.2009), Вова Л. (01.06.2009), До (01.06.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Насколько я понимаю, заморочка в том, что нету никакого ближайшего женского буддийского монастыря традиции тхеравада. Женское монашество в тхераваде в Тайланде прервалось уже давно. 
> 
> Так что он не прикалывается.


Почему обязательно в Таиланде? Женские тхеравадинские общины есть во многих странах. спросите у гугля - он знает все. Вот только с первой страницы. 

http://www.dhammasara.org.au/

http://parami.org/duta/duta.htm




> 1996
> Abhayagiri Forest Monastery established in California by the British Ajahn Amaro. 
> Theravada bhikkhuni sangha revived after a lapse of about 980 years with the ordination of 11 women in Sarnath. 
> 1998
> Bhikkhuni sangha revived in Sri Lanka with ordination of 23 women in Dambulla. 
> 1999
> Dhammasara Nuns Monastery, the largest Theravada nuns monastery outside Asia established near Perth,with the Australian abbess Ajahn Vayama (siladhara).
> First Theravada vihara established in Mexico by the Burmese U Silananda and the Argentinean U Nandisena.
> 2001
> ...

----------

Neroli (01.06.2009), Won Soeng (01.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Почему обязательно в Таиланде? Женские тхеравадинские общины есть во многих странах. спросите у гугля - он знает все. Вот только с первой страницы.


Yeshe, я не знаю почему именно тайскую женскую сангху нужно восстанавливать и почему именно с ней какие-то проблемы.  Видимо, для тайцев гугл не авторитет.  :Frown: 

А то, что женщина может стать монахиней, в тч числе тхеравадинской не может не радовать.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Интересно, кто может запретить женщине стать монахиней?

----------

Echo (01.06.2009), Yeshe (01.06.2009)

----------


## Fat

> Интересно, кто может запретить женщине стать монахиней?


Стать буддой ей никто не может запретить, но вот тхеравадинской монахиней - противники найдуться  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> “Если, Ананда, Маха Паджапати Готами согласится принять *Восемь Главных Правил*, пусть будет признана за ней такая форма посвящения” – сказал Будда, наконец-таки поддержав вопрошания Ананды.
> 
> *Восемь Главных Принципов* таковы:
> 
> 
> 
> Как мне видится, подобные правила не прокатывают для большинства "современных женщин" -)
> 
> 
> ...


Да уж. Какой смысл тогда под эгидой борьбы за права женщин так рваться туда, где твое положение будет по-любому постоянно принижаться, и где даже в правилах прописано, что человек с мужским половым органом, только благодаря обладанию оным, уже на ступеньку выше?  :Frown: 
И чего людям без монашества не практикуется?

----------

Александр С (03.06.2009), Светлана (03.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Стать буддой ей никто не может запретить, но вот тхеравадинской монахиней - противники найдуться


В тхераваде нет учителя. Так что там каждый сам себе авторитет.
исключение - Будда Шакьямуни, но он умер.

----------

Raudex (01.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> В тхераваде нет учителя. Так что там каждый сам себе авторитет.
> исключение - Будда Шакьямуни, но он умер.


Будда  умер, Виная осталась. Вот она и есть у них там авторитет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.06.2009), Fat (01.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Да уж. Какой смысл тогда под эгидой борьбы за права женщин так рваться туда, где твое положение будет по-любому постоянно принижаться


Во первых как я поняла, топик начался под эгидой  борьбы не за *права* женщин, а за их *возможности*. Если тхеравадинский буддизм слабо реформируем из-за трепетного отношения к традициям, то приходится поступаться чем-то. Да и насколько это уступка? И кому? Самости? Иллюзии превосходства, равенства или борьбы с неравенством? Иллюзии самосущего женского я?

Если вы идете в буддизм, то какое вам дело до каких-то существующих или вымышленных привилегий? Да пусть у кого-то хоть какие угодно дутые права (на основе наличия или отсутствия члена или чего угодно другого). Если женщина хочет отрешиться от иллюзорного мира, то зачем ей его привилегии? 

3. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 
4. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.

----------

Joy (22.08.2010), Илия (02.06.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Во первых как я поняла, топик начался под эгидой  борьбы не за *права* женщин, а за их *возможности*. Если тхеравадинский буддизм слабо реформируем из-за трепетного отношения к традициям, то приходится поступаться чем-то. Да и насколько это уступка? И кому? Самости? Иллюзии превосходства, равенства или борьбы с неравенством? Иллюзии самосущего женского я?
> 
> Если вы идете в буддизм, то какое вам дело до каких-то существующих или вымышленных привилегий? Да пусть у кого-то хоть какие угодно дутые права (на основе наличия или отсутствия члена или чего угодно другого). Если женщина хочет отрешиться от иллюзорного мира, то зачем ей его привилегии? 
> 
> 3. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 
> 4. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.


А теперь адресуйте все это мужчинам (про отказ от привилегий).  :Embarrassment: 

Кроме того, Вашу фразу (_"Если вы идете в буддизм, то какое вам дело до каких-то существующих или вымышленных привилегий?"_) можно также адресовать тхеравадинским монахиням, которые решили носить коричневые одеяния вместо белых.

----------


## Fat

> Если женщина хочет отрешиться от иллюзорного мира, то зачем ей его привилегии? 
> [/COLOR]


Монашеская сангха - что мужская, что женская - это как раз часть иллюзорного мира.

Дело не в правах и привелегиях, а в том, что линия передачи женского монашества, восходящая к будде Шакьямуни *пресеклась* и на сегодняшний день единого мнения внутри тхеравады о возможности восстановления женского монашнства нет. Есть противники и есть сторонники и у каждой стороны свои аргументы, естественно "неубиваемые"  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (01.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Будда  умер, Виная осталась. Вот она и есть у них там авторитет.


Тогда почему и с какой целью все спорят с людьми, и у людей добиваются права быть монахиней, если авторитет виная? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А теперь адресуйте все это мужчинам (про отказ от привилегий).


Далай Ламе?

----------


## ullu

> а в том, что линия передачи женского монашества, восходящая к будде Шакьямуни *пресеклась*


Что же это означает с точки зрения учения и практики и возможности освободиться?

линия передачи пресеклась - мы все умрем

линия передачи пресеклась - нет никакой возможности практиковать Дхарму никогда больше

линия передачи пресеклась -  женщина никогда не станет Буддой

линия передачи пресеклась - женщине лучше ничего не практиковать, а рожать детей , заколачивать баблосы и вообще весело проводить жизнь. ибо мы все умрем

линия передачи пресеклась - женщине не нужны обеты полной монахини они вредны

линия передачи пресеклась - обеты полной монахини не восстановить, потому что они забыты и нчкто не может вспомнить и солюдать их

линия передачи пресеклась - если будешь соблюдать обеты монахини то это принесет тебе страшный вред, лучше развлекайся  пей вино-воды и вообще не парь себе мозги 

линия передачи пресеклась - из-за коричневого цвета одежды переродишься червяком, земляным червяком 

линия передачи пресеклась - твое личное освобождение зависит от тех монахинь которые не смогли сохранить монашескую линию передачи

могу продожать...
просто так все утверждают что вот. пресеклась....а вывод то какой? ну пресеклась и что?
если я буду солблюдать все обеты монахини, практиковать в точности все насталвения Будды, то что я не совбожусь из-за того что в той вихаре не признают меня монахиней? И никакие умелые качества ума и знание свой природы меня не спасут, нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Что же это означает с точки зрения учения и практики и возможности освободиться?


Это означает, что женская Сангха пресеклась на Шри-Ланке. 
Собственно говоря, ни в Таиланде ни в Бирме бхиккхуни не было.

----------


## ullu

> Это означает, что женская Сангха пресеклась на Шри-Ланке. 
> Собственно говоря, ни в Таиланде ни в Бирме бхиккхуни не было.


Это с точи зрения истории.
А не с точки зрения Дхармы, возможности практиковать и освободиться.

Я из этого треда сделала такой вывод - женская Сангха пресеклась, это означает, что  никто не может адекватно научить как соблюдать монашеские обеты для женщин. То есть метод утерян получается.
Это мне понятно. Это так?

Но если это так, то никакое признание хоть со стороны всех в мире вихар не поможет здесь уже ведь.

А если метод не утерян и работает, и есть тому подтверждения, то какой смысл от него отказываться?

----------


## Топпер

> Это с точи зрения истории.
> А не с точки зрения Дхармы, возможности практиковать и освободиться.
> 
> Я из этого треда сделала такой вывод - женская Сангха пресеклась, это означает, что  никто не может адекватно научить как соблюдать монашеские обеты для женщин. То есть метод утерян получается.
> Это мне понятно. Это так?


Нет. Утеряно необходимое количество бхиккхуни - тхеравадинок, которые придерживаются Дхаммы и Винаи Тхеравады и которые смогут провести пострижение вместе  с монахами.

----------


## ullu

> Нет. Утеряно необходимое количество бхиккхуни - тхеравадинок, которые придерживаются Дхаммы и Винаи Тхеравады и которые смогут провести пострижение вместе  с монахами.


Ну пусть примут обеты без пострижения. Нельзя?
И практикуют как полные монахини, но не называясь полными монахинями. 
Что же теперь если нет полной монахини которая может сказать - хорошо, я согласна что бы ты усмиряла свой гнев, мне что же гнев не усмирять?

----------


## ullu

То есть я вот может криво спрашиваю .Вот я поясню.
Вот в тибетском буддизме когда дают обеты, то наделяют силой эти обеты держать. Это раз, и плюс если линия передачи прервалась то метод практиковать невозможно, даже если есть текст и знаешь подробности.
Поскольку некому передать.
Поэтому можно самому принять обеты, но будет трудно соблюдать и можешь нарушить.
А практиковать без передачи вообще нечего попросту, поэтому бессмысленно.

И вот я и хотела узнать, дает ли что-то подобное официальное монашество в тхераваде? Какая поддержка от этого для практика, какая дополнительная польза быть не частично монахиней ( но соблюдать обеты полной монахини при этом ), а полной монахиней? Может слово официальное не хорошо тут звучит, но не знаю как сказать.

----------


## Аминадав

> Собственно говоря, ни в Таиланде ни в Бирме бхиккхуни не было.


В Мьянме они были, - во-первых, говорят, что в результате миссии, посланной Асокой в Суваннабхуми (предположительно, государство монов на территории теперешней южной Мьянмы), 1500 женщин стали монахинями. Источник этого утверждения, наверное, историческое хроники - Махавамса, Дипавамса, Сасанавамса.

Во-вторых, есть исторические свидетельства о их существовании на территории Бирмы в средневековье. Могу предположить, что бхиккхуни были и на территории Таиланда, так как моны в то время населяли и теперешний центральный Таиланд.

В Бирме бхиккхуни были вплоть до позднего средневековья - 12-13 века. Вот обзорная статья:
http://www.enabling.org/ia/vipassana...ttermoser.html

Примерно в то же время тайские племена переселяются с территории южного Китая в на территорию современного Таиланда, и там принимают буддизм Тхеравады. Поэтому и можно предположить, что таек-бхиккхуни не было, - а если были, то недолго, - по сравнению с вечностью  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда почему и с какой целью все спорят с людьми, и у людей добиваются права быть монахиней, если авторитет виная?


Ну вот в Винае и написано, что для того, чтобы стать монахиней, нужны другие монахини. Так утверждал Шакьямуни.  О том, что делать, если "подходящих" монахинь нету (а их как бы нету) в Винае не сказано (вроде бы). 
Поэтому все и спорят с людьми и у людей добиваются права быть монахинями. 
Объявить себя монахиней и соблюдать все обеты - мало. Монахине нужна Община. Нужно, чтобы Община её признала. Вне её она либо погибнет (обеты там стремные, не покормит никто и привет), либо не сможет соблюдать все обеты (уже не монахиня). Как-то так я это понимаю.

Сразу скажу, зачем так обязательно быть тхеравадинской монахиней, я не знаю. Если считать, что только полное монашество - путь к освобождению, тогда это принципиальный вопрос.

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот в Винае и написано, что для того, чтобы стать монахиней, нужны другие монахини. Так утверждал Шакьямуни.  О том, что делать, если "подходящих" монахинь нету (а их как бы нету) в Винае не сказано (вроде бы). 
> Поэтому все и спорят с людьми и у людей добиваются права быть монахинями. 
> Объявить себя монахиней и соблюдать все обеты - мало. Монахине нужна Община. Нужно, чтобы Община её признала. Вне её она либо погибнет (обеты там стремные, не покормит никто и привет), либо не сможет соблюдать все обеты (уже не монахиня). Как-то так я это понимаю.
> 
> Сразу скажу, зачем так обязательно быть тхеравадинской монахиней, я не знаю.


Если люди и дадут это право, то какую оно будет иметь силу?
Если люди дадут право отступив от винаи, то они уже и не община. Тогда опять не будет никакой возможности соблюдать обеты.
Так что имхо конечно, бесполезно уговаривать людей, если в винае все написано.

Ну а так - 4 женщины желающие быть монахинями и принявшие и соблюдающие монашеские обеты - вот и община.

----------


## Neroli

> Если люди и дадут это право, то какую оно будет иметь силу?


Не знаю насчет силы, но у женщин будет возможность соблюдать все необходимые для освобождения обеты. (Опять же если априори считать, что иначе нирвана недостижима).




> Если люди дадут право отступив от винаи, то они уже и не община. Тогда опять не будет никакой возможности соблюдать обеты.


Выше Саша Демченко писал, что существуют *ки*тайские тхеравадинские монахини. Так что правила можно соблюсти. Это суровые тайские мужчины гайки завинчивают.   :Smilie: 




> Ну а так - 4 женщины желающие быть монахинями и принявшие и соблюдающие монашеские обеты - вот и община.


Община не как определенное количество человек, а как структура, позволяющая женщине соблюдать обеты. Как минимум кто-то должен работать. Монахиням работать нельзя. И еще куча каких-нибудь сложностей, которые превратят 4-х женщин в 4-х бомжей.  :Frown:

----------


## Tiop

Да всё там нормально, Р. Гомбрич (директор Оксфордского центра буддийских исследований, в Theravada Buddhism: Social History) и другие махамахопадхъяи и ачарьи говорят, что никаких запретов и проблем с точки зрения Винаи относительно ординации в тайваньских линиях и "переординации" в Тхераваду нет.

----------


## Аминадав

> Выше Саша Демченко писал, что существуют *ки*тайские тхеравадинские монахини.(


Все винаи, и женские, и мужские, и тхеравадинские, и китайские и тибетские, - родом из раннего буддизма, - первых веков его существования. Единственная сохранившаяся из него школа - Тхеравада. Но в махаянских школах виная все равно происходит от одной из ранних школ.

Тибетская виная - из Мула-сарвастивады, китайская - из Дхармагуптаки. Все версии винаи очень похожи одна на другую, отличаются в деталях. Так что тибетские гелонги и тхеравадинские бхиккху должны жить похоже. 

Бхикшуни/бхиккхуни не сохранились в Тхераваде, в тибетском буддизме они не прижились (см. http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...rdination.html ), но сохранились в дальневосточном (китайском) буддизме.

Поскольку в Китае Тхеравады не было, китайские бхикшуни были только махаянские. Сейчас женщины из тибетской, так же как и из тхеравадинской традиции, пытаются возродить институт бхикшуни/бхиккхуни в своих традициях, принимая посвящение у китаянок, - по винае школы Дхармагуптака.

----------

Neroli (01.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Если я все правильно поняла, то китайская женская сангха от Будды Шакьямуни не прерывалась?
Тогда проблема только в том, что часть Тайской Тхеравадинской Сангхи не признают Махаяну. Но если монахини держали именно те обеты, которые были даны Шакьямуни, то какая разница как там чего называется? Тем более что сам Шакьямуни не делил свое учение на Тхераваду и Махаяну. 
Вообщем мужская Тайская Сангха капризничает и препятствует освобождению женщин, от чего сам Будда воздержался. Им аукнется.   :Wink:

----------


## До

> Поскольку в Китае Тхеравады не было, китайские бхикшуни были только махаянские.


Вообще-то были в древности.




> In 429 CE, by request of China's emperor, nuns from Anuradhapura were sent to China to establish the Nun Order. The order was then spread to Korea. ... Despite its success in Southeast Asia, Theravada Buddhism in China has generally been limited to areas bordering Theravada countries.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therava..._the_tradition






> И вот я и хотела узнать, дает ли что-то подобное официальное монашество в тхераваде? Какая поддержка от этого для практика, какая дополнительная польза быть не частично монахиней ( но соблюдать обеты полной монахини при этом ), а полной монахиней? Может слово официальное не хорошо тут звучит, но не знаю как сказать.


Польза - уверенность и отсутствие сомнений в правильности поступков и дисциплины вообще - благоприятный фактор, для концентрации и прочего.

Видите - _подвергаются критике_ такие принятия в монашки, значит такие женщины _осуждаемы_, вводятся запреты на ношение атрибутов монашества. Это отражает отношение общества к таким людям - _отриательное_. Где им жить что есть? Исполнять ритуалы и общественную функцию монашества они не могут - не монахи. (А в буддизме по идее Будды миряне и монахи живут в гармонии.) А тут всё - это просто мирянка, зачем ей соблюдать не мирянские обеты, да она и не сможет их физически соблюдать (особенно в атмосфере не признания и неуважения, особенно если они писаны не для неё).

----------

ullu (02.06.2009), Аминадав (02.06.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Если я все правильно поняла, то китайская женская сангха от Будды Шакьямуни не прерывалась?


Нет. Там был момент когда бхикшуни получали ординацию только от монахов, но позже прошли ре-ординацию с участием ланкийских монахинь.

Насколько я слышал, чейчас происходит обратных процесс, когда ланкийские тхеравадинские монахини получают ординацию от манахинь из Китая и Тайваня.

----------

Аминадав (02.06.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

> Но если монахини держали именно те обеты, которые были даны Шакьямуни, то какая разница как там чего называется?


Версии Винаи похожие, но все же кое в чем разные. Какие именно обеты были установлены Буддой точно установить пока не смогли. А если смогут, то как мне кажется, окажется, что ни одна из винай не повторяет их один-в-один. К счастью, это касается только второстепенных моментов.

И вот эти различия дают возможность логически обосновать непринятие бхиккхуни. 




> Нет. Там был момент когда бхикшуни получали ординацию только от монахов, но позже прошли ре-ординацию с участием ланкийских монахинь.


Вы знаете, где об этом можно почитать?

----------


## Поляков

> Вы знаете, где об этом можно почитать?


Вот здесь, например:

In 357 CE, Ching Chien (Jingjian) was ordained as a bhiksuni by bhiksus alone, because there were no bhiksunis in China at that time. Chinese Buddhists traditionally regard this as the beginning of the bhiksuni ordination in China. After the arrival of Bhiksuni Devasara and other bhiksunis from Sri Lanka, Huikuo (Huiguo) and other Chinese bhiksunis were reordained by both bhiksus and bhiksunis, in a ceremony led by the bhiksu master Sanghavarman and the bhiksuni master Devasara (Pali. Tessara, Chin. Tiehsolo) in 434 C.E.

Плюс еще какие-то материалы здесь должны быть - http://www.congress-on-buddhist-women.org/

----------

Аминадав (02.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Великобритании ученицы ачарии Сумедхо могут принять посвящение силадхары (около 100 обетов), которое было разработано как компромис с иерархией тайской сангхи. Насколько я понимаю, до тайцев традиция бхиккхуни вообще не дошла, и, по-видимому, были какие-то неприятные истории с женщинами в монашеской одежде, - так что сейчас вроде даже есть закон, запрещающий женщинам носить чивару. О силадхарах есть тут:
> http://groups.google.com/group/dhamm...omparison-faqb


А вот это - чистый новодел вне контекста восстановления Сангхи бхиккшуни.




> Siladhara
> 
>  When Western men first began to arrive in Thailand to train with great Thai masters of the forest tradition such as Ajahn Chah, the only form of monasticism apparently available for women there was of the white-robed 8-precept maechees, although there were very occassional reports and sightings of solitary brown-robed or even gold-robed nuns (aka female monks).  When Ajahn Sumedho founded the monastic community of Amaravati in England at Ajahn Chah's direction, *the first women aspiring to monastic life were also ordained with 8-precepts, wearing white robes similar to the Thai maechees*.  *Finding this form of disicpline inadequate* after some time, at the nuns behest, Ajahn Sumedho ordained the first four women as dark-brown-robed novices or samaneris.  In later years, *a further form and level of ordination was developed*, in consultation with the Vinaya, the novice nuns and with a Thai-trained monk teacher in the Amaravati community, Ajahn Sucitto.  *While still officially novices in the eyes of the Thai Sangha heirarchy*, and thus not as controversial as bhikkhuni ordination, this form of discipline included a training and discipline in more than 100 precepts, and became known as the Siladhara ordination, and the *community of nuns in England following this discipline, the Siladhara Sangha*.


Одним словом... приезжаю к вам, считайте меня саманери; но в в Британиии - силадхара, силадхара сангха. Никаких силадхар при Будде Шакьямуни не было. И никокой силадхара сангхи Будда не учреждал.

Широкий простор для творчества: берется Виная, дергается произвольный набор обетов в дополнение к обетам шраманеры/саманеры, придумывается звучное название... и вуаля... поволжская Сангха Белых Облаков в робах цветов татарского флага.

Остается открытым вопрос: а для чего такое? Причем понятно, что при взаимодействии с традиционной Сангхой будут, как минимум, вопросы.

----------


## Топпер

> В Мьянме они были, - во-первых, говорят, что в результате миссии, посланной Асокой в Суваннабхуми (предположительно, государство монов на территории теперешней южной Мьянмы), 1500 женщин стали монахинями. Источник этого утверждения, наверное, историческое хроники - Махавамса, Дипавамса, Сасанавамса.


О миссиях Ашоки я не говорю - слишком давно. После этого, насколько я знаю, у монов Тхеравада прерывалась.



> Во-вторых, есть исторические свидетельства о их существовании на территории Бирмы в средневековье. Могу предположить, что бхиккхуни были и на территории Таиланда, так как моны в то время населяли и теперешний центральный Таиланд.
> 
> В Бирме бхиккхуни были вплоть до позднего средневековья - 12-13 века.


Действительно, такое могло быть. Прикинул: в Паган Тхеравада пришла в середине 11 века. И примерно в это же время женская Сангха приходит упадок на Ланке. Так, что вполне может быть, что в Бирме бхиккхуни были.



> Вот обзорная статья:
> http://www.enabling.org/ia/vipassana...ttermoser.html


Благодарю за информацию.




> Тибетская виная - из Мула-сарвастивады, китайская - из Дхармагуптаки. Все версии винаи очень похожи одна на другую, отличаются в деталях. Так что тибетские гелонги и тхеравадинские бхиккху должны жить похоже.


Количество обето разное. 227 и 253. Да и сами обеты отличаются. Притом, даже в вопросах состава монашеской одежды и её пошива. Не говоря уж об остальном.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну пусть примут обеты без пострижения. Нельзя?
> И практикуют как полные монахини, но не называясь полными монахинями. 
> Что же теперь если нет полной монахини которая может сказать - хорошо, я согласна что бы ты усмиряла свой гнев, мне что же гнев не усмирять?


Если будут называться не бхиккхуни, а как-либо по другому, и если не будут носить монашеские тивары, а нечто своё, как например белую одежду в Таиланде или розовую в Бирме, то почему нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Да всё там нормально, Р. Гомбрич (директор Оксфордского центра буддийских исследований, в Social History of Theravada Buddhism) и другие махамахопадхъяи и ачарьи говорят, что никаких запретов и проблем с точки зрения Винаи относительно ординации в тайваньских линиях и "переординации" в Тхераваду нет.


Гомбрич - монах? Если нет, то вряд ли его мнение важно.

----------


## Echo

> Будда умер, Виная осталась. Вот она и есть у них там авторитет.


Как-то виная выше дхармы получилась.
Я конечно не разбираюсь в этом во всем, но для меня тема выглядит примерно также как если бы линия монашества в тхераваде пресеклась из-за невозможности достать материал для желтых одеяний.

----------

Ho Shim (04.06.2009), Аньезка (02.06.2009), куру хунг (03.06.2009), Спокойный (02.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Если будут называться не бхиккхуни, а как-либо по другому, и если не будут носить монашеские тивары, а нечто своё, как например белую одежду в Таиланде или розовую в Бирме, то почему нет?


Дело не совсем в одеждах. Дело в обетах, если правильно я понимаю. Положение "женщин в белом" в Тайланде (не знаю как они называются) позволит ли им соблюдать все двести в чем-то монашеских обетов? Или у них есть обязательства, которые с соблюдением этих обетов не совместимы. Ну, например, они должны работать при монастыре, а монахиням работать нельзя, ну или что-то в том же духе? Ведь в Общине создаются человеку условия, соотвествующие его *официальному положению*, а не тому что он(она) сам себе решил.

----------


## Neroli

> Как-то виная выше дхармы получилась.
> Я конечно не разбираюсь в этом во всем, но для меня тема выглядит примерно также как если бы линия монашества в тхераваде пресеклась из-за невозможности достать материал для желтых одеяний.


В том то всё и дело, что Виная не дает ответа на вопрос, что делать в сложившейся ситуации. Поэтому каждый трактует как считает нужным. 
Мое личное мнение, что если женщина стремится к освобождению, нужно ей помочь, а не мешать. С точки зрения Дхармы - "мешать" поступок как-то не очень благой. 

То, что освобождение возможно достижимо без монашества тут мы не будем обсуждать. Это Тхеравадинский форум.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Есть дискриминация по половому признаку монашествующих (даже мэй чи) в странах южного буддизма, так как это (преимущественно) традиционные патриархальные аграрные общества.

----------


## Neroli

> Есть дискриминация по половому признаку монашествующих (даже мэй чи) в странах южного буддизма, так как это (преимущественно) традиционные патриархальные аграрные общества.


Да есть. Будда Шакьямуни первый начал.  :Smilie:  
Тем не менее он все же пошел женщинам навстречу. 
И потом, при желании, женщина может все дискриминационные трудности обратить в Путь.

----------


## Tiop

> Да есть. Будда Шакьямуни первый начал.


На самом деле он с ней боролся. Есть сутта (и в других местах), где он отчитывает монахов, за то, что пренебрежительно относятся к монахиням.

----------

Neroli (02.06.2009), Аньезка (02.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> На самом деле он с ней боролся. Есть сутта (и в других местах), где он отчитывает монахов, за то, что пренебрежительно относятся к монахиням.


Он у нас лучше всех.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Как-то виная выше дхармы получилась.


На равных. Будда говорил о Дхамме и Винае.



> Я конечно не разбираюсь в этом во всем, но для меня тема выглядит примерно также как если бы линия монашества в тхераваде пресеклась из-за невозможности достать материал для желтых одеяний.


Теоретически такое возможно. Например, Будда не постриг желающего, когда у того не оказалось трёх монашеских одежд и чаши.
Кстати, в тантре многие посвящения тоже не возможны без необходимых атрибутов. В это нет ничего удивительного.

Касаемо монашества: в истории Буддизма часто бывали случаи, когда не было возможности возрадить мужскую Сангху: не хватало монахов для церемонии. И тогда не шли по пути простого переодевания желающих в монашеские одежды, а посылали посольства в другие страны с просьбой прилслать монахов. 
и вот именно из-за такого отношения мы и говорим о непрерывности Сангхи основанной самим Буддой.

----------

Makc (04.06.2009), Raudex (02.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Дело не совсем в одеждах. Дело в обетах, если правильно я понимаю. Положение "женщин в белом" в Тайланде (не знаю как они называются) позволит ли им соблюдать все двести в чем-то монашеских обетов? Или у них есть обязательства, которые с соблюдением этих обетов не совместимы. Ну, например, они должны работать при монастыре, а монахиням работать нельзя, ну или что-то в том же духе? Ведь в Общине создаются человеку условия, соотвествующие его *официальному положению*, а не тому что он(она) сам себе решил.


Вопрос создания условий - решаемый. Была бы община. Когда таковая есть, то не только для монахов, но и для серьёзно практикующих мирян такие условия создаются.
Обязанность работы при монастыре, каковая практикуется в Таиланде у мейчи - это не данность записанная в Винае, а чисто тайские взаимоотношения. И их совершенно не обязательно переносить на другую почву.



> То, что освобождение возможно достижимо без монашества тут мы не будем обсуждать. Это Тхеравадинский форум.


Возможно. В Тхераваде нет закона по которому достичь Ниббаны могут только монахи. Хотя монахам это сделаь теоретически легче. Миряне тоже могут стать Архатами.

----------

AlekseyE (02.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (02.06.2009), Neroli (02.06.2009), Raudex (02.06.2009), Won Soeng (02.06.2009), Илия (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Вопрос создания условий - решаемый. Была бы община. Когда таковая есть, то не только для монахов, но и для серьёзно практикующих мирян такие условия создаются.
> Обязанность работы при монастыре, каковая практикуется в Таиланде у мейчи - это не данность записанная в Винае, а чисто тайские взаимоотношения. И их совершенно не обязательно переносить на другую почву.


Если для мейчи создаются условия как для монахинь, то вопрос упирается только в цвет одежды. Т.е. в некую формальность? Это уже мракобесие какое-то. Делай что хочешь только коричневое не носи.  :Smilie: 
C другой стороны, если женщинам так принципиален цвет их одежды (хотя белый конечно не практично совсем, видимо специально так задумано, чтобы они всё время стирали и не мешались), то напрашивается вопрос "вам шашешки или ехать".

Ну а если серьезно, то самый важный вопрос, *как постадает Учение Будды Шакьямуни, если возродить институт бхикшуни*? На этот вопрос есть ответы от авторитетных тхеравадинских учителей?

зы: кстати Будда же предсказывал, что его учение просуществует 500 лет. выходит мы все тут нелигитимные?

----------

Fat (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Если для мейчи создаются условия как для монахинь, то вопрос упирается только в цвет одежды. Т.е. в некую формальность? Это уже мракобесие какое-то. Делай что хочешь только коричневое не носи. 
> C другой стороны, если женщинам так принципиален цвет их одежды (хотя белый конечно не практично совсем, видимо специально так задумано, чтобы они всё время стирали и не мешались), то напрашивается вопрос "вам шашешки или ехать".
> Ну а если серьезно, то самый важный вопрос, *как постадает Учение Будды Шакьямуни, если возродить институт бхикшуни*? На этот вопрос есть ответы от авторитетных тхеравадинских учителей?


Вчера аджан Джаясаро на эту тему кое чего говорил.
Насчёт цвета одежды - суть не втом что униформа это трейдмарк какойто, она означает некий классический образ монаха. Монах в тхераваде не занимается навязчивым миссионерством, он лишь "отвечает когда спрашивают". Если мирянин видит униформу он понимает что имеет дело с монахом, если мирянин видит одежду белого цвета, то у него ассоциации уже другие.

Насчёт проблемы бхиккхуни вцелом Аджан высказался однозначно: бхиккхуни нет, и возрождение их в нынешней ситцуции, когда и в мужских то монастырях зачастую проблемы с Винаей, нецелесообразно и вредно. Хотя в целом в некой далёкой перспективе при должном развитии буддизма саму эту тему Аджан не осуждает.

----------

Fat (03.06.2009), Neroli (02.06.2009), ullu (02.06.2009), Илия (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Насчёт проблемы бхиккхуни вцелом Аджан высказался однозначно: бхиккхуни нет, и возрождение их в нынешней ситцуции, *когда и в мужских то монастырях зачастую проблемы с Винаей*, нецелесообразно и вредно. Хотя в целом в некой далёкой перспективе при должном развитии буддизма саму эту тему Аджан не осуждает.


Опа. Так я и знала, что мужчины во всем виноваты.  :Smilie: 
А про монастырь Аджана Сумедхо в Англии он ничего не говорил?

----------


## Raudex

говорил, но ни в этой связи...

А проблемы с соблюдением Винайи в Азии не новость.

Вообще было бы неплохо если б кто-то в Питере сегодня бы повторил этот вопрос и при этом был бы диктофон на лекции....

----------


## Топпер

> Если для мейчи создаются условия как для монахинь, то вопрос упирается только в цвет одежды. Т.е. в некую формальность? Это уже мракобесие какое-то. Делай что хочешь только коричневое не носи.


Вопрос практический. Когда вы видите человека в форме (военного, милиционера, врача, православного священника и т.п.) вы понимаете с  кем имеете дело. Странно было бы, например, видеть человека одетого в генеральскую форму, но который таковым не является. 



> C другой стороны, если женщинам так принципиален цвет их одежды (хотя белый конечно не практично совсем, видимо специально так задумано, чтобы они всё время стирали и не мешались), то напрашивается вопрос "вам шашешки или ехать".


Белый цвет традиционный для благочестивых мирян. Мужчины с 8 обетами тоже носят одежду белого цвета.



> Ну а если серьезно, то самый важный вопрос, *как постадает Учение Будды Шакьямуни, если возродить институт бхикшуни*? На этот вопрос есть ответы от авторитетных тхеравадинских учителей?


Пострадает в прямую. Получится, что людям наплевать на Винаю. Что хочу - то ворочу. Притом, наплевать не в смысле нарушения, когда, например, монахи едят после полудня, а в каноническом смысле переделки винаи. Самосвятство - первый шаг. Когда не уважается чин пострижения и соответственно воспитания монаха или монахини, о какой Дхамме можно гооврить?



> зы: кстати Будда же предсказывал, что его учение просуществует 500 лет. выходит мы все тут нелигитимные?


Ну почему? Через 500 лет появилась Махаяна  :Wink:  Шутка.
Если серьёзно, то упад начнётся от несоблюдения Винаи. Сейчас этот процес уже идёт. Но сама Виная пока не изменена так, что всё не столь трагично.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.06.2009), Makc (04.06.2009), PampKin Head (03.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Если серьёзно, то упад начнётся от несоблюдения Винаи


А какой конкретно пункт Винаи в данном случае не соблюден?
Как он точно сформулирован?

----------


## Neroli

> Пострадает в прямую. Получится, что людям наплевать на Винаю. Что хочу - то ворочу. Притом, наплевать не в смысле нарушения, когда, например, монахи едят после полудня, а в каноническом смысле переделки винаи. Самосвятство - первый шаг. Когда не уважается чин пострижения и соответственно воспитания монаха или монахини, о какой Дхамме можно гооврить?


А разве Винаю надо переделывать для того, чтобы возродить женскую Сангху? Нужны монахини - их есть в Китае. И не надо ничего переделывать.

Сложившаяся ситуация изложена в Винае? В ней четко сказано "есть после полудня нельзя" - значит нельзя. А то что китайских монахинь - нельзя, сказано? 

Вот Аджан Джаясаро говорит, что *бхиккхуни нет*, и не надо их возрождать, а то вредно. А потом, когда все нормализуется - возрождайте. Бхиккхуни, они на дереве вырастут за это время что ли? Т.е. проблема не в том, что их нет, а в том, что кое-кто, не будем показывать пальцем, не соблюдает Винаю? 
К тому же, если у монаха чета там не соблюдается, то в какой одежде женщина, белой или коричневой, уже не имеет значения. Кто-то с больной головы на здоровую перекладывает.  :Frown:

----------


## Tiop

> Вот Аджан Джаясаро говорит, что *бхиккхуни нет*, и не надо их возрождать, а то вредно.


Да не говорил он такого, это Раудекс что-то неправильно понял.

Аджан несколько раз с чувством повторил, специально, чтобы его поняли правильно. Насколько я могу воспроизвести, он говорил: "It seems to me that *current situation is clearly unsatisfactory*". Или: "For me *the current situation* *is clearly unsatisfactory*".

Т.е. он считает, что эта ситуация, когда множество людей хочет возродить женское монашество, и есть возможность - которая как раз заключается в том, чтобы провести ординацию с махаянскими монахинями (он об этом специально сказал несколько раз, что-то вроде: "*there is a suggestion, that it is possible to*"...), и есть противодействие со стороны традиционалистов - такое положение дел *совершенно неудовлетворительно*. Однако он сказал, что тхеравадинская традиция очень консервативная, и если спешить с этим вопросом и форсировать его, это вызовет большое возмущение и волнение в обществе.

Я так понял, во всяком случае.

----------

Fat (03.06.2009), Mylene (03.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Если через день трактовки сказанного монахом *так* различаются, то что можно говорить о учении Будды Шакьямуни, записанного более чем через 400 лет после его паринирваны. Пипец.

----------

Tiop (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009), Норбу (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

нет, всё в порядке, очень может быть что я и не понял, языком к сожалению плохо владею, а на диктофон не записывали

----------

Tiop (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> записанного более


А при чём здесь "записанного"? Учение передаётся изустно (т.е. по памяти) с самого начала. Один из монахов на 6-м соборе (середина 20-го века) был занесён в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса как человек с уникальной памятью - он знал наизусть не только саму Типитаку в оригинале (примерно 45 объемных томов ), но ещё и, по крайней мере, комментарии и субкомментарии.

Заучивание наизусть Типитаки - стандартная и неотъемлемая практика с самого начала традиции.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

http://www.edhamma.com/sayadaws/mingun.htm
The Guinness Book of Records of 1985 has this entry:
Human memory: "Bhandanta Vicitsara (sic) recited 16000 pages of Buddhist cannocial texts in Rangoon, Burma in May 1954"...
http://www.tbsa.org/articles/MingunSayadaw.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Самосвятство - первый шаг. Когда не уважается чин пострижения и соответственно воспитания монаха или монахини, о какой Дхамме можно гооврить?


Вот любопытно, китайские монахи (которые прошли ординацию согласно дхармагуптака винае) тоже самопосвятились? И еще, насколько я знаю, Будда посвещал в монахи и монахини, откуда тогда взялись мейчи? Или это позднейшее искажение?

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Mylene

> Т.е. он считает, что эта ситуация, когда множество людей хочет возродить женское монашество, и есть возможность - которая как раз заключается в том, чтобы провести ординацию с махаянскими монахинями (он об этом специально сказал несколько раз, что-то вроде: "*there is a suggestion, that it is possible to*"...), и есть противодействие со стороны традиционалистов - такое положение дел *совершенно неудовлетворительно*. Однако он сказал, что тхеравадинская традиция очень консервативная, и если спешить с этим вопросом и форсировать его, это вызовет большое возмущение и волнение в обществе.
> 
> Я так понял, во всяком случае.



Подтверждаю, что примерно так и говорил. 
Возрождение института женских монахинь В ТАИЛАНДЕ возможно посредством ординации, например, на Тайване и последующего перехода в Тхеравадинскую традицию. Однако тайское общество очень консервативно, и даже если сам Аджан будет настаивать, возрождение женской сангхи случится лет через 50.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009), Pema Sonam (03.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Tiop (03.06.2009)

----------


## Mylene

> Опа. Так я и знала, что мужчины во всем виноваты. 
> А про монастырь Аджана Сумедхо в Англии он ничего не говорил?


Говорил.
"Я знаю, что к вам регулярно приезжает Аджан Титамеда, к ней можно обращаться с вопросами".

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Говорил.
> "Я знаю, что к вам регулярно приезжает Аджан Титамеда, к ней можно обращаться с вопросами".


говорил *Sister* Титамеда, не *аджан*

----------


## Mylene

> говорил *Sister* Титамеда, не *аджан*


Возможно.

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот любопытно, китайские монахи (которые прошли ординацию согласно дхармагуптака винае) тоже самопосвятились? И еще, насколько я знаю, Будда посвещал в монахи и монахини, откуда тогда взялись мейчи? Или это позднейшее искажение?


Мэчи не бхиккхуни, и не претендуют ими называться. Просто некий Орден женщин с обетами.

----------


## Neroli

> А при чём здесь "записанного"? Учение передаётся изустно (т.е. по памяти) с самого начала. Один из монахов на 6-м соборе (середина 20-го века) был занесён в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса как человек с уникальной памятью - он знал наизусть не только саму Типитаку в оригинале (примерно 45 объемных томов ), но ещё и, по крайней мере, комментарии и субкомментарии.
> 
> Заучивание наизусть Типитаки - стандартная и неотъемлемая практика с самого начала традиции.


Память тоже ненадежный источник. Ну да ладно, хорошо, если никто ничего не  попутал.

----------

Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Теоретически такое возможно. Например, Будда не постриг желающего, когда у того не оказалось трёх монашеских одежд и чаши.


Насколько я помню там речь шла не об обычной невозможности иметь эту одежду, а о принципиальном отказе исходящем из нигилистического воззрения.



> Кстати, в тантре многие посвящения тоже не возможны без необходимых атрибутов.


А к чему этот довод? Я же не нападаю на тхераваду защищая тантру.



> Касаемо монашества: в истории Буддизма часто бывали случаи, когда не было возможности возрадить мужскую Сангху: не хватало монахов для церемонии. И тогда не шли по пути простого переодевания желающих в монашеские одежды, а посылали посольства в другие страны с просьбой прилслать монахов.


Так это логично. Вот если бы и в других странах монахов бы не оказалось в результате чего сангха бы прекратила свое существование, то был бы номер.



> и вот именно из-за такого отношения мы и говорим о непрерывности Сангхи основанной самим Буддой.


Если организационные правила становятся важнее учения то они превращаются в религиозные догматы.
В моем понимании монашество это благоприятные условия для практики, наставления по практике и сама практика. Все что свыше может изменяться в зависимости от условий.
Ношение тех же одежд что были и во времена будды может быть опорой для практики, как впрочем и ложным прибежищем.

зы кто этот человек что ставит теги "холивар" на темы тхеравады?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Если организационные правила становятся важнее учения то они превращаются в религиозные догматы


Ну допустим превращаются, и что плохого-то?
Разве лучше выдумывать собственные правила?

----------


## ullu

> Ну допустим превращаются, и что плохого-то?
> Разве лучше выдумывать собственные правила?


Это как вопрос что лучше нигилизм или этернализм.
Echo прав, кстати, ложное Прибежище может получиться. Вот чего плохого.

----------


## Echo

*Raudex*
Все просто, они перестают выполнять свою основную функцию (помогать). А то что не помогает либо игнорируется либо мешает.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну допустим превращаются, и что плохого-то?
> Разве лучше выдумывать собственные правила?


Так какое правило может быть нарушено? Озвучте хоть.

----------


## Raudex

> *Raudex*
> Все просто, они перестают выполнять свою основную функцию (помогать). А то что не помогает либо игнорируется либо мешает.


А кто оценивает перестали они помогать или не перестали?
и кто решает полезны ли нововведения или нет?

----------


## Echo

Любой человек, который понимает для чего (в чем его цель) то или иное правило было утверждено в состоянии оценить исполняет ли оно свои функции или является простой оберткой. Кстати, этот человек (потенциально) в состоянии даже утвердить новое правило исполняющее прошлые функции но адекватнее соответствовать времени и месту.
Как пример история с четками замененными на электронный счетчик от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.
При этом опять же четки могут служить опорой для практики в виде приобщения к традиции (что безусловно может вдохновлять) и т.п. Четки из натуральных костей животного происхождения могут при каждом касании напоминать о смерти и непостоянстве. А также четки могут стать культовым священным обьектом который обладает тайной мистической силой сам по себе.

----------


## Raudex

Но каждый-то по разному оценит, оразличным образом расставит акценты. Для меня лично куда важнее что не нарушены правила пострига, чем то что какой то даме вдруг захотелось стать чем то большим чем мэчи.

----------


## Raudex

> Любой человек, который понимает для чего (в чем его цель) то или иное правило было утверждено в состоянии оценить исполняет ли оно свои функции или является простой оберткой.


Я не понимаю "для чего" я практикую что б  когда нибудь понять



> Кстати, этот человек (потенциально) в состоянии даже утвердить новое правило исполняющее прошлые функции но адекватнее соответствовать времени и месту.


Будда может, человек врятли оценит адекватность в полном объёме.

----------


## Neroli

> Для меня лично куда важнее что не нарушены правила пострига, чем то что какой то даме вдруг захотелось стать чем то большим чем мэчи.


Если замечание Полякова справедливо и Будда не учреждал никаких мэйчи, то желание дамы быть монахиней, это желание соответствовать учению Будды, а не позднему новвоведению.

----------


## Echo

> Для меня лично куда важнее что не нарушены правила пострига, чем то что какой то даме вдруг захотелось стать чем то большим чем мэчи.


Ну тогда ладно, я умолкаю.

----------


## Tiop

> А кто оценивает перестали они помогать или не перестали?
> и кто решает полезны ли нововведения или нет?


Вообще вопросы соответствия Учению (кстати обычно это "Дхамма-Виная"), как я понимаю, регулируются Четырьмя великими отношениями, а также проверкой "смысла" (attha) и "буквы" (dhamma).

Attha (rendered here as "goal") and dhamma are a frequently occurring pair of terms obviously intended to supplement each other. Often they mean letter (dhamma) and spirit (or meaning: attha) of the doctrine;

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...tml#t-mn-007-8

----------

Echo (03.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Я искренне соболезную дамам, которым хочется быть бхиккхуни, но к сожалению бхиккхуни нет. Если это способно им помочь - пусть стригуться в мэчи (новодельный орден), больше ей традициолнная Тхеравада ничем почмочь не может.

----------


## Echo

Я просто хочу сказать один простой мысль, правила конечно же нужны - это своего рода средства, но если их не использовать с мудростью (разумно если без пафоса) то они превращаются в формальную бюрократию. Кто будет решать? Ну соберитесь вместе подумайте, подискутируйте...
100% попадания вам не гарантирует и неукоснительное соблюдение правил, ведь иначе
 кто будет решать действительно ли человек стал монахом или просто формально принял обеты, постриг, одел желтые одеяния и дрыхнет в ретрите?
В стартовом посте была мысль про смену пола как возможность приобщения к монашеству. Вы эту тему развили таким образом что смена пола влечет за собой и аннулирование обетов. Получается обеты в детородном органе содержатся. Не глупость ли?

----------


## Tiop

> Получается обеты в детородном органе содержатся.


Там речь не об органе, а о потенции вообще и вытекающих психологических следствиях.

В любом случае, это правило, которое не относится ко "второстепенным", отменять его нельзя.

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Я искренне соболезную дамам, которым хочется быть бхиккхуни, но к сожалению бхиккхуни нет.


По словам Аджана Джаясаро получается, что было бы желание, монахини найдутся. Вам уже даже перевели, а Вы все о своем. "Нету, нету". Так и скажите, не хочу, чтобы бабы были монахинями.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Fat (03.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не вопрос: давайте закажем новые робы Юдашкину, придумаем звучное название и подберем наборчик из Винаи.

К примеру: я - из *Вайпулья Сангхи*; мой *обет - не пользоваться косметикой*; *монашеская роба - джинсы*. И это я не сам придумал, а... согласовал с Борей из иволгинского дацана. Боря меня уже за Сангху признал, я признал Борю знатоком Винаи. А некоторые Борю считают ... (не скажу кем, но высоко парит мой бурятский друг).

- Зачем придумал?  
- А очень хочется, аж свербит...

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы эту тему развили таким образом что смена пола влечет за собой и аннулирование обетов. Получается обеты в детородном органе содержатся. Не глупость ли?


Если у монахинь больше обетов (вроде так), чем у монахов, то изменение пола ничего не дает. Потому что нужно где-то получить недостающие обеты.  :Mad:

----------


## Echo

> Там речь не об органе, а о потенции вообще и вытекающих психологических следствиях.


Ну я какбы мысли не читаю: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...53&postcount=9

*Neroli* 
я конкретно вот про эту фразу:



> Да, у бхиккху и бхиккуни разные Винаи, даже если чудо произошло и бхиккху стал дамой, он уже не бхиккху и ещё не бхиккхуни, то есть мирянин.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> По словам Аджана Джаясаро получается, что было бы желание, монахини найдутся. Вам уже даже перевели, а Вы все о своем. "Нету, нету".


В любом случае Аджан не Будда...



> Так и скажите, не хочу, чтобы бабы были монахинями.


Моё мнение тут также ничего не значит (если честно мне плевать есть бхиккхуни или нет, это не имеет отношение к моей практике). Речь о том что б нарушить правила пострига, это лично я не одобряю.

----------


## Neroli

> В любом случае Аджан не Будда...


Интересно что сказал бы Будда. 
Не представляю, чтобы он сказал: "Нет, нет, ни за что, никаких монахинь нет и быть не может, ай-яй-яй, в нирвану лишних не пускать!". Неужели вы думаете, что Будда Шакьямуни был бы против возрождения женской сангхи?

----------


## Neroli

> *Neroli* 
> я конкретно вот про эту фразу:


Ну вообщем да, вся Дхарма свелась к пиписькам.  :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интересно что сказал бы Будда. 
> Не представляю, чтобы он сказал: "Нет, нет, ни за что, никаких монахинь нет и быть не может, ай-яй-яй, в нирвану лишних не пускать!". Неужели вы думаете, что Будда Шакьямуни был бы против возрождения женской сангхи?


Не вопрос... Можно и в Ваджраяне замутить подобное:

- А-а-а, Ринпоче, хочу садхану "Алмазная сеть миродержца"!!!
- Понимаешь, прервалась линия именно этой садханы...
- Вы не понимаете, я в Нирвану хочу и мне до таких мелочей дела нет! Миня бы Будда одобрил, он хороший был, а-а-а-а, ы-ы-ы-ы.... Без "Алмазной сети..." ... и икра не лезет в горло, и компот не льется в рот (с) Так чта, выложите мне и передайте именно эту садхану!

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Интересно что сказал бы Будда. 
> Не представляю, чтобы он сказал: "Нет, нет, ни за что, никаких монахинь нет и быть не может, ай-яй-яй, в нирвану лишних не пускать!". Неужели вы думаете, что Будда Шакьямуни был бы против возрождения женской сангхи?


А он так и говорил , пока упёртая Маха Паджапати Готами его окончательно не достала...

----------


## Echo

*Pampkin head*
алаверды




> Не вопрос... Можно и в Ваджраяне замутить подобное:


Тогда для корректного сравнения надо как-нить так:
"- А-а-а, Ринпоче, хочу садхану "Алмазная сеть миродержца"!!!
- Понимаешь, нету у меня колокольчика при себе... да и шапку надо на тебя специальную одеть, а ее уже поди и не шьют нигде...
/.../"

P.S. Вообще сейчас перечитал тему, вроде как Саша Демченко ответил вполне исчерпывающе.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Pampkin head*
> алаверды
> 
> 
> Тогда для корректного сравнения надо как-нить так:
> "- А-а-а, Ринпоче, хочу садхану "Алмазная сеть миродержца"!!!
> - Понимаешь, нету у меня колокольчика при себе... да и шапку надо на тебя специальную одеть, а ее уже поди и не шьют нигде...
> /.../"
> 
> P.S. Вообще сейчас перечитал тему, вроде как Саша Демченко ответил вполне исчерпывающе.


Не совсем тогда понятно, с чего бы это тут такие битвы за робы разгорелись... ежели "надо посмотреть туда, куда указывает палец". )




> - Понимаешь, нету у меня колокольчика при себе... да и шапку надо на тебя специальную одеть, а ее уже поди и не шьют нигде...


А это похоже на культурное "шел бы ты заниматься, чем уже занимаешься..."

----------

Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Не совсем тогда понятно


Вы утрировали в одну сторону, я в противоположную, не более.
Где-то в середине будет разумное следование правилам об чем я и писал.



> А это похоже на культурное "шел бы ты заниматься, чем уже занимаешься..."


Ага, вот и тут похоже что претенденток в монахини послали заниматься тем чем они занимаются.

----------


## Neroli

> - Понимаешь, *прервалась* линия именно этой садханы...


Кроме шуток, в том то вся и проблема, что невозможно установить превалась она (женская сангха) или нет. Сами тхеравадинцы не могут определится. Иначе все было бы однозначно. Нет, так нет.

----------


## Neroli

> P.S. Вообще сейчас перечитал тему, вроде как Саша Демченко ответил вполне исчерпывающе.


Спасибо, что напомнили.




> Собственно, один из путей возрождения сангхи бхиккхуни, - это возврат к правилу "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни". Если я правильно помню, Бхиккху Бодхи аргументирует возможность примения этого правила тем, что оно не было формально отменено, и может быть применено в ситуации, когда монахинь нет (когда они есть - применяется процедура посвящения и с монахами и с монахинями). Логика применения этого правила также такова: *эти правила были созданы для того, чтобы женщины могли принять монашество, а не для того, чтобы не дать им этого сделать*. Поэтому и применять их нужно так, чтобы реализовать цель правил (возможность принятия монашества женщинами).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме шуток, в том то вся и проблема, что невозможно установить превалась она (женская сангха) или нет. Сами тхеравадинцы не могут определится. Иначе все было бы однозначно. Нет, так нет.


От это да... Ну и где же эта бхиккшуни сангха, относительно которой тхеравадины "не могут определиться"?

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Аджан Джаясаро (и многие другие) видит её в махаяне. Бхиккху Бодхи вообще призывает вернутся к правилу "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни". Чем не по Винае? Варианты есть, было бы желание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аджан Джаясаро (и многие другие) видит её в махаяне. Бхиккху Бодхи вообще призывает вернутся к правилу "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни". Чем не по Винае? Варианты есть, было бы желание.


А давайте вернемся к тому моменту, когда еще не были введены формальные правила для монахов. ))) От оно, счастье; нет его слаще! Чем не вариант? 

Все прилично одеты, формальных обетов нет... Все ведут "holy life"!

----------

Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

К тому же, ну ладно тхеравадины, но когда последователи махаяны-ваджраяны согласны с тем, что маяхская женская сангха не годится, они тем самым подписываются в том, что Махаяна учение к Будде Шакьямуни отношение уже не имеющее что ли? Так надо понимать? А если это учение от Шакьмуни, то почему маяханские монахини не годятся? PampKim, в чем дело то?

----------


## PampKin Head

> К тому же, ну ладно тхеравадины, но когда последователи махаяны-ваджраяны согласны с тем, что маяхская женская сангха не годится, они тем самым подписываются в том, что Махаяна учение к Будде Шакьямуни отношение уже не имеющее что ли? Так надо понимать? А если это учение от Шакьмуни, то почему маяханские монахини не годятся? PampKim, в чем дело то?


У тибетской Сангхи были вопросы по непрерывности махаянской Сангхи бхиккшуни. Помню, засылали какие то группы по исследованию этого вопроса.

Так как массового завоза на получение обетов в махаянскую Сангху нет, то вопрос кардинально не решен. Отдельные монахини получают эти обеты на свое усмотрение (поехала и взяла).

По-человечески понятно: то, что происходит сейчас, могло происходить и в прошлом. И никто не хочет "восстанавливать" что-то от уже "восстановленного" когда то. Не все настолько "отцы", чтобы вестись на поводу у "но если очень хочется, то можно".

----------


## Tiop

У меня вообще такой вопрос: вот в христианстве при посвящении, так сказать, "хиротонисании" (рукоположении в сан) снисходит "святой дух" на человека, при этом снисходит как бы через уже "отхиротонисанных", осуществляющих рукоположение. И потому без хиротонисания - никак. А в южном буддизме что снисходит?

----------


## Топпер

> У меня вообще такой вопрос: вот в христианстве при посвящении, так сказать, "хиротонисании" (рукоположении в сан) снисходит "святой дух" на человека, при этом снисходит как бы через уже "отхиротонисанных", осуществляющих рукоположение. И потому без хиротонисания - никак. А в южном буддизме что снисходит?


А в Южном Буддизме происходит передача обетов от Будды Готамы в той форме, в которой он сам указал.

----------


## Neroli

> А давайте вернемся к тому моменту, когда еще не были введены формальные правила для монахов. ))) От оно, счастье; нет его слаще! Чем не вариант?


Поразвесистее нету аргумента, почему то правило нельзя использовать? А то этот против женского монашества совсем неубедительный. Так можно и Дхарму всю отменить. Да не доставайся ты никому.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> По-человечески понятно: то, что происходит сейчас, могло происходить и в прошлом. И никто не хочет "восстанавливать" что-то от уже "восстановленного" когда то. Не все настолько "отцы", чтобы вестись на поводу у "но если очень хочется, то можно".


Что значит "если очень хочется"? Вообще-то Дхарма учение, ведущее к освобождению, а не просто "хочется" (хотя у кого как). Получается так оне не "отцы", а чтобы кому-то препятствовать "отцы".

----------


## Топпер

> А какой конкретно пункт Винаи в данном случае не соблюден?
> Как он точно сформулирован?


Пострижение должно проходить в мужской и женской Сангхах. Для мужчин - только в мужской. Плюс Дхамма и Виная должны быть тхеравадинские.



> А разве Винаю надо переделывать для того, чтобы возродить женскую Сангху? Нужны монахини - их есть в Китае. И не надо ничего переделывать.


У них другая Дхамми и Виная.



> Сложившаяся ситуация изложена в Винае? В ней четко сказано "есть после полудня нельзя" - значит нельзя. А то что китайских монахинь - нельзя, сказано?


Для того, чтобы перейти в Тхераваду, вначале им нужно покаятся.



> Вот Аджан Джаясаро говорит, что *бхиккхуни нет*, и не надо их возрождать, а то вредно. А потом, когда все нормализуется - возрождайте. Бхиккхуни, они на дереве вырастут за это время что ли? Т.е. проблема не в том, что их нет, а в том, что кое-кто, не будем показывать пальцем, не соблюдает Винаю?


я так понял, что он в корректной форме предложил оставить этот вопрос до лучших времён.



> К тому же, если у монаха чета там не соблюдается, то в какой одежде женщина, белой или коричневой, уже не имеет значения. Кто-то с больной головы на здоровую перекладывает.


Думаю, что пробемы монахов лучше оставить самим монахам.



> Вот любопытно, китайские монахи (которые прошли ординацию согласно дхармагуптака винае) тоже самопосвятились?


Они ординировались в раскольничих сангхах. (Это если говорить жёстко)



> И еще, насколько я знаю, Будда посвещал в монахи и монахини, откуда тогда взялись мейчи? Или это позднейшее искажение?


Это не искажение. Мейчи были со времён Будды. Мейчи - это по тайски  "белые матери". Особый статус они приобрели в связи с утратой бхиккхуни и саманери. Мейчи - мирянки с восемью обетами на особом положении.



> Подтверждаю, что примерно так и говорил. 
> Возрождение института женских монахинь В ТАИЛАНДЕ возможно посредством ординации, например, на Тайване и последующего перехода в Тхеравадинскую традицию. Однако тайское общество очень консервативно, и даже если сам Аджан будет настаивать, возрождение женской сангхи случится лет через 50.


Вот давайте и оставим этот вопрос потомкам. Всё одно, как я понимаю, ни одна из участниц темы не горит постригаться в монахини.

----------

Makc (04.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Пострижение должно проходить в мужской и женской Сангхах. Для мужчин - только в мужской. Плюс Дхамма и Виная должны быть *тхеравадинские*.


Ну не может быть в Винае такого правила. Слово тхеравада когда вообще появилось? Явно после смерти Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я помню там речь шла не об обычной невозможности иметь эту одежду, а о принципиальном отказе исходящем из нигилистического воззрения.


Нет. Будда отправил его за одеждой и чашей.



> А к чему этот довод? Я же не нападаю на тхераваду защищая тантру.


Просто вспомнилось к случаю.



> Так это логично. Вот если бы и в других странах монахов бы не оказалось в результате чего сангха бы прекратила свое существование, то был бы номер.


Когда-нибудь это случится. Тогда будем ждать Меттею.



> Если организационные правила становятся важнее учения то они превращаются в религиозные догматы.
> В моем понимании монашество это благоприятные условия для практики, наставления по практике и сама практика. Все что свыше может изменяться в зависимости от условий.


В понимании Сангхи (или её основной части) это не так.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну не может быть в Винае такого правила. Слово тхеравада когда вообще появилось? Явно после смерти Будды.


посмотрите по ссылке правила перехода в Тхераваду из других традиций. В самой теме всё написано.

----------


## Neroli

> посмотрите по ссылке правила перехода в Тхераваду из других традиций. В самой теме всё написано.


Нет, Топпер, Ерш просил точную формулировку правила. 
Было там слово Тхеравада или не было?

----------


## Топпер

Точную формулировку я не приведу. Не знаток этого вопроса. Но видимо про чистую Дхамму и Винаю упоминается. Раз нужно покаяние.

----------


## ullu

> Для того, чтобы перейти в Тхераваду, вначале им нужно покаятся.


Это оффтоп здесь, но там нету про покаяться. Вернуть обеты есть ( что логично, учитель не может нести отественность за того, кто больше не следует именно за ним ). Испытательный срок есть ( что логично, новый учитель или сангха берут на себя отвественность и имеют право убедиться в том, что человек способен держать обеты ). Покаяться нету. В чем им каяться то? Они ничего не нарушали, и даже не придерживались ложного воззрения.

----------

Илия (04.06.2009), Светлана (03.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Интересно что сказал бы Будда. 
> Не представляю, чтобы он сказал: "Нет, нет, ни за что, никаких монахинь нет и быть не может, ай-яй-яй, в нирвану лишних не пускать!". Неужели вы думаете, что Будда Шакьямуни был бы против возрождения женской сангхи?


Ну если вспомнить, насколько неохотно он учереждал женскую сангу и еще говорил, на сколько уменьшится "святая жизнь" из-за этого, то кто же знает, как бы он отреагировал на это.

----------

Zom (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это оффтоп здесь, но там нету про покаяться. Вернуть обеты есть ( что логично, учитель не может нести отественность за того, кто больше не следует именно за ним ). Испытательный срок есть ( что логично, новый учитель или сангха берут на себя отвественность и имеют право убедиться в том, что человек способен держать обеты ). Покаяться нету. В чем им каяться то? Они ничего не нарушали, и даже не придерживались ложного воззрения.


Это в сообщении ниже

----------


## Neroli

Топпер, хорошо. А почему это правило не годится: "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни"?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, хорошо. А почему это правило не годится: "Я разрешаю вам, бхиккху, посвящать бхиккхуни"?


я не знаток Винаи.
Но обсуждение подобных "находок" в суттах или Винае, в отрыве от традиции истолкования и традиции рассмотрения самой Винаи порождают разные теории. Если в дальнейшем Будда учредил правило при котором монахи могут постригать монахинь в присутствии женской Сангхи, то таковое правило и применяется. Правила бытовавшие ранее - отменяются.
Например, первой формой пострижения монахов была простая фраза "иди монах, истина возвещена, веди благую жизнь" (не дословно). Потом применяли формулу Прибежища, которая сейчас применяется мирянами. И позже Будда учредил более подробный чин упасампады.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну если вспомнить, насколько неохотно он учереждал женскую сангу и еще говорил, на сколько уменьшится "святая жизнь" из-за этого, то кто же знает, как бы он отреагировал на это.


Зачем учредил то тогда? То ли те, кто "вспоминают" сильно преувеличивают, то ли самого Будду обусловили какие-то тетки.

----------

Аньезка (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

И вообще я не совсем понимаю суть обсуждения. Всем желающим могу порекомендовать для начала подержать в полном объёме восемь обетов.

----------

Makc (04.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> У женщин другой тип ума (и еще), их должны обучать женщины, а не мужчины. Если я не ошибаюсь, так в Винае и прописано - что монах не может учить монахиню. Это должна делать другая монахиня. А монахинь нет.


Ужос.

Вы как всегда ошибаетесь, в суттах как раз описываются случаи, когда монахи пренебрежительно относились к обучению монахинь, за что их Будда отчитывал.

А уж про "другой тип ума" - вообще атас, можно было на сборник анекдотов дать ссылку просто

----------

Аньезка (03.06.2009), Светлана (03.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Это в сообщении ниже


Чего-то не нашла там (

Монахи переходящие из других буддийских традиций в Тхераваду должны вначале отдать свои монашеские обеты обратно, а затем 2 года проходить испытательный срок под наблюдением учителя. Только после этого они могут быть пострижены.
Монахи, постриженные ранее этого срока монахами не считаются. И могут быть повторно пострижены только после истечения ещё одного двухлетнего срока.
Учитель, совершивший такое преждевременное пострижение считается совершившим автаномати (автоматическую) сангхадисеса и должен быть подвергнут наказанию в течении периода времени равного времени прошедшего с пострижения и до момента назначения наказания.
Если учитель упорствует в своем заблуждении в течении срока более двух лет, это ведёт к автаномати параджике т.е. автоматическому исключению его из Сангхи и потере статуса бхиккху.

Надо вначале обязательно отдать обратно свои обеты, получить официальное разрешение от своего Упаджая (Учителя) на уход. Затем 2 года должен пробыть саманерой в качестве испытательного срока. После этого может быть пострижен в Бхиккху.
Если какой-то учитель принимает такого человека ранее этого срока или не получил разрешение на уход от своего бывшего упаджая, тогда этот учитель считается нарушившим Винаю и получает от Сангхи апатти (взыскание) называемое дукката. Т.е. выносится постановление о том, что решение и поведение учителя было некорректным. Такой учитель должен находиться в состоянии париваса в течении промежуток времени равном времени с момента совершения неправомочного пострижения и до момента собрания Сангхи.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Зачем учредил то тогда?


Ананда очень просил.

----------


## Топпер

> Чего-то не нашла там (


Нажмите на ссылку в моём сообщении, там увидите про покаяние.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Чего-то не нашла там (
> 
> Монахи переходящие из других буддийских традиций в Тхераваду должны вначале отдать свои монашеские обеты обратно, а затем 2 года проходить испытательный срок под наблюдением учителя. Только после этого они могут быть пострижены.
> Монахи, постриженные ранее этого срока монахами не считаются. И могут быть повторно пострижены только после истечения ещё одного двухлетнего срока.
> Учитель, совершивший такое преждевременное пострижение считается совершившим автаномати (автоматическую) сангхадисеса и должен быть подвергнут наказанию в течении периода времени равного времени прошедшего с пострижения и до момента назначения наказания.
> Если учитель упорствует в своем заблуждении в течении срока более двух лет, это ведёт к автаномати параджике т.е. автоматическому исключению его из Сангхи и потере статуса бхиккху.
> 
> Надо вначале обязательно отдать обратно свои обеты, получить официальное разрешение от своего Упаджая (Учителя) на уход. Затем 2 года должен пробыть саманерой в качестве испытательного срока. После этого может быть пострижен в Бхиккху.
> Если какой-то учитель принимает такого человека ранее этого срока или не получил разрешение на уход от своего бывшего упаджая, тогда этот учитель считается нарушившим Винаю и получает от Сангхи апатти (взыскание) называемое дукката. Т.е. выносится постановление о том, что решение и поведение учителя было некорректным. Такой учитель должен находиться в состоянии париваса в течении промежуток времени равном времени с момента совершения неправомочного пострижения и до момента собрания Сангхи.


А откуда эти правила? Наверняка ведь не из Тхеравадинской винаи, так как на момент учереждения ее Буддой никаких "других буддийских традиций" быть не могло.

----------

Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Т.к. тема ушла в офтоп от первоначально заявленной (про использование транссексуалов) и грозит перейти в хронический холивар, к вечеру её закрою.

----------


## ullu

> Нажмите на ссылку в моём сообщении, там увидите про покаяние.


Так то для мирян.
Но вообще и вправду оффтоп.

----------


## Zom

> Т.к. тема ушла в офтоп от первоначально заявленной (про использование транссексуалов) и грозит перейти в хронический холивар, к вечеру её закрою.


Можно вернуть тему из оффтопа и обсудить не возможность изменения пола монахами для становления монахинями, а другую - возможность изменения пола женщинами для становления монахами -)))

----------

AlekseyE (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот никак не пойму, в России остро стоит вопрос восстановления женской Сангхи? Вопрос женской Сангхи может рассматриваться только в контексте конкретной традиции, как он там принят такое и будет отношение к возможности женского монашества.

----------

Makc (04.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

Вообще если серьёзно - то желающим женщинам принять в Тхераваде монашество можно, к примеру, посоветовать отправиться в Бирму. Там есть женские монастыри, женщины носят розовые одеяния и коричневую тивору, и даже ходят за подаянием с чашами - как монахи (правда им еды нормальной не дают, а обычно сыплют сухой рис, который они потом варят - хотя на фотке ниже дают кукурузину -)).

Хотя они не бхиккхуни, обетов у них, если не ошибаюсь, восемь мирских.

----------

Вова Л. (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

О чём и речь: желающим для начала, хорошо бы попробовать себя в этих восьми обетах.

----------


## Tiop

> Ну если вспомнить, насколько неохотно он учереждал женскую сангу и еще говорил, на сколько уменьшится "святая жизнь" из-за этого, то кто же знает, как бы он отреагировал на это.


Вы знаете, нужно ведь и правильно понимать, _что именно_ говорится в тексте, и _как_ это понимать.

Может быть вы не знаете, какое отношение к женщине было в Индии, я вам расскажу. До 19-го века в Индии был повсеместно распространён обычай "сати", суть которого в том, что в случае смерти мужа, жена _обязана_ покончить с собой через самосожжение. И когда англичане вместе с образованными индийцами пытались его запретить законодательно, то это вызвало *бурные протесты* индийцев всех слоёв, но англичане всё-таки в итоге запретили. Хотя даже сейчас он вроде как где-то практикуется  :Frown: 

Женщина по нормам индуистской _дхармы_ не могла заниматься практически ничем, кроме как быть гетерой, одной из послушных жён или наложницей! На то, чтобы выдать дочку замуж копили (и копят) большую часть жизни, потому что приданное должно быть *очень* большим. Дочери обычно нежеланные дети. Положение женщины было вообще незавидным, какой-то досуг могли позволить себе только женщины из самых и влиятельных слоёв общества.

Далее, в этом тексте акцент стоит на том, что Ананда спрашивает Будду: могут ли женщины достичь пробуждения? И когда Будда отвечает, что могут, Ананда говорит, что в этой связи было бы превосходно, если возможно было основать женский орден. И здесь Будда "соглашается". 

А понять это можно если посмотреть на *контекст*, одни из главных критиков буддийского учения в суттах, с которыми полемизирует Будда и его ученики - последователи Джины, основателя джайнизма, который был очень влиятелен и распространён в то время и вообще в древней Индии. А в учении джайнизма женщина *не может достичь пробуждения в этом рождении*, достичь пробуждения могут только мужчины, а женщина может в лучшем случае переродиться в мужском теле. (пробуждение, религиозная цель, конечно, понимается по-другому).

Так что позиция Будды - вообще "революционная".




> Зачем учредил то тогда?


Считается - из великого сострадания к женщинам, он же Махакаруника. Интересно, почему же ещё  :Smilie: 

А вообще эту историю можно понимать как некий урок, преподанный Буддой, проверку и досточтимого Ананды (его сострадания ко всем живым существам), и досточтимой Махападжапати...

----------

Echo (04.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009), Вова Л. (03.06.2009), Светлана (03.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что значит "если очень хочется"? Вообще-то Дхарма учение, ведущее к освобождению, а не просто "хочется" (хотя у кого как). Получается так оне не "отцы", а чтобы кому-то препятствовать "отцы".


Вообще то бытие монахом не является необходимым условием достижения Освобождения.

Имея это в виду, ситуация с созданием раскола в Сангхе "давай, давай, очень хочется" является мегастранной.




> А вообще эту историю можно понимать как некий урок, преподанный Буддой, проверку и досточтимого Ананды (его сострадания ко всем живым существам), и досточтимой Махападжапати...


Досточтимому Ананде это "содействие" припомнили на первом Соборе...

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще то бытие монахом не является необходимым условием достижения Освобождения.


Угу. То то миряне всё плачутца, что приходится работать, что драгоценное человеческое расходуется понапрасну, что надо бы больше времени для практики, что надо бы практиковать под руководством Учителя.  А когда речь о других людях, тем более женщинах, то ничего, нормально, им и так сойдет.




> Имея это в виду, ситуация с созданием раскола в Сангхе "давай, давай, очень хочется" является мегастранной.


Это выбор самой мужской Сангхи. Или баб не пустим, или расколемся.




> Досточтимому Ананде это "содействие" припомнили на первом Соборе...


Ну это опять на Будду наезд. Будда не был дурачком, на которого мог оказать влияние Ананда. Или по мнению первого Собора был?

----------

Светлана (03.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Ну это опять на Будду наезд. Будда не был дурачком, на которого мог оказать влияние Ананда. Или по мнению первого Собора был?


Я бы на вашем месте выражался аккуратнее, когда вы упоминаете о Будде.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Угу. То то миряне всё плачутца, что приходится работать, что драгоценное человеческое расходуется понапрасну, что надо бы больше времени для практики, что надо бы практиковать под руководством Учителя.  А когда речь о других людях, тем более женщинах, то ничего, нормально, им и так сойдет.


Вообще то аскеты на берегу реки Найроджана, которые практиковали рядом с Арья-Бодхисаттвой, монахами не были, но вопросы с отвлечениями порешали. Все зависит от мотивации, а не от социального статуса.




> Это выбор самой мужской Сангхи. Или баб не пустим, или расколемся.


Так Сангха была создана, чтобы Дхамму в чистоте сохранять, а не удовлетворять чьи то "хотелки", обусловленные феминизмом.



> Ну это опять на Будду наезд. Будда не был дурачком, на которого мог оказать влияние Ананда. Или по мнению первого Собора был?


Напомню историю о втором "втыке" досточтимому Ананде на первом Соборе: именно он проигнорировал вопросы Победоносного, стоит ли продлить Будде пребывание в этом мире... Такое "влияние" тоже имело место быть.

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Светлана

> Если через день трактовки сказанного монахом *так* различаются, то что можно говорить о учении Будды Шакьямуни, записанного более чем через 400 лет после его паринирваны. Пипец.


Нероли, не волнуйтесь  :Smilie: 
Некоторые люди в то время владели очень хорошими способами запоминания наизусть, а также мнемоническими техниками.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Я думаю, рассуждать о действиях и способностях, в том числе интеллектуальных, досточтимого Ананды нужно в другом совершенно ключе  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Угу. То то миряне всё плачутца, что приходится работать, что драгоценное человеческое расходуется понапрасну, что надо бы больше времени для практики, что надо бы практиковать под руководством Учителя.


А для этого обязательно быть монахом?

----------


## Светлана

> А он так и говорил , пока упёртая Маха Паджапати Готами его окончательно не достала...


 :Cry: 
Ну что вы такое говорите? Вот так упертая женщина прямо и *достала* _Будду_?! Мне очень хочется представить, как какое-либо живое существо может достать самого Будду или вывести его из равновесия. И смех и грех читать подобное в адрес Будды. 
Будда вначале не хотел постригать женщин в монахини, поскольку *общество* было не готово к этому. Это могли осудить. А Сангха ведь должна ладить с обществом, не так ли?
Но после некоторых раздумий Будда все же это сделал. И как мне кажется, вовсе не по той причине, что его кто-то там "достал"....лол

----------

Ersh (03.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще то аскеты на берегу реки Найроджана, которые практиковали рядом с Арья-Бодхисаттвой, монахами не были, но вопросы с отвлечениями порешали. Все зависит от мотивации, а не от социального статуса.


Ну так рядом с Арья-Бодхисаттвой же. Монашество, кроме статуса - это еще и определенные условия и наличие Учителя. 




> Так Сангха была создана, чтобы Дхамму в чистоте сохранять, а не удовлетворять чьи то "хотелки", обусловленные феминизмом.


Согласна, но никто так толком и не ответил чем же так пачкает Дхамму женщина в Сангхе. 




> Напомню историю о втором "втыке" досточтимому Ананде на первом Соборе: именно он проигнорировал вопросы Победоносного, стоит ли продлить Будде пребывание в этом мире... Такое "влияние" тоже имело место быть.


И что в итоге? Ананда то игнорировал, то просил фигню, а Будда на этой почве "вредил" своему Учению (а чё Ананда же сказал) так что ли? Интересное мнение о Будде.

----------


## PampKin Head

> The fourth accusation which the monks leveled at Ananda, referred to the time when he had neglected to beg the Blessed One to remain for an aeon. *Ananda defended himself by saying he had been possessed by Mara at the time, and therefore had not been responsible for his actions* — how could he have otherwise failed to make this request? Ananda's behavior in the face of these accusations was exemplary: he submitted to the judgment of the other holy ones, although he, himself, could not see any wrongdoing, a fact which he did not fail to mention.


...

От так... Будда не остался с людьми потому, что тем, кто должен был ответить "да", овладел Мара. 

Не все так просто получается с этими вопросами-ответами.

Да и после того, как Будда согласился на просьбы Ананды учредить бхиккшуни Сангху, тут же последовало пророчество: *именно вследствие этого Дхамма просуществует в чистоте меньшее количество лет*.

----------


## Neroli

> А для этого обязательно быть монахом?


Ну а если не быть монахом, то как? В Тхераваде как? Все Учителя монахи, все Учителя в монастырях. И?

----------


## Топпер

И?
Монахи и учители учат всех мирян.



> Согласна, но никто так толком и не ответил чем же так пачкает Дхамму женщина в Сангхе.


Ответили уже несколько раз: постричь невозмоно т.к. линия оборвалась. Возобновление линии вопреки правилам - это и есть акция по отмене требований самого Будды.
Нет большой разницы: постричь ли женщин вопреки правилам или постричь мужчин вопреки правилам. И то и другое деяния одинаковы.

Вот здесь на форуме дружно осуждают Жамбо-ламу, как самосвята. А ведь человек много хорошего делает. Однако ему в вину ставят недоказанность его монашеского статуса. 
Почему же в отношении женщин должно быть другое отношение? А может у человека просто не было под рукой четырёх гелонгов из Ньингма? А монахом он хотел стать. Почему бы и его не признать гелонгом?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну а если не быть монахом, то как? В Тхераваде как? Все Учителя монахи, все Учителя в монастырях. И?


*Гоенка* 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1....BD%D0%BA%D0%B0


*У Ба Кхин*, 
учитель Гоенки (был премьер-министром Бирмы)


*Сунлун Саяду* 
(существенную часть пути прошел мирянином) 
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/kor...ne.html?page=9

+ http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=98

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Сергей Муай (03.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> ...
> От так... Будда не остался с людьми потому, что тем, кто должен был ответить "да", овладел Мара. 
> Не все так просто получается с этими вопросами-ответами.


Теперь получается, что Будду обусловил Мара.  :Mad: 




> Да и после того, как Будда согласился на просьбы Ананды учредить бхиккшуни Сангху, тут же последовало пророчество: *именно вследствие этого Дхамма просуществует в чистоте меньшее количество лет*.


Пророчество сбылось?

----------

Спокойный (04.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> И?
> Монахи и учители учат всех мирян.


А как у них Учится. Чтобы все бросить и уехать к ним - нужно денег. Немало. У мэйчи есть возможность жить в монастыре за счет монастыря?




> Ответили уже несколько раз: постричь невозмоно т.к. линия оборвалась. Возобновление линии вопреки правилам - это и есть акция по отмене требований самого Будды.
> Нет большой разницы: постричь ли женщин вопреки правилам или постричь мужчин вопреки правилам. И то и другое деяния одинаковы.


Но ведь некоторые счиатают, что не прервалась (Аджан Джаясаро, вроде)




> Вот здесь на форуме дружно осуждают Жамбо-ламу, как самосвята. А ведь человек много хорошего делает. Однако ему в вину ставят недоказанность его монашеского статуса. 
> Почему же в отношении женщин должно быть другое отношение? А может у человека просто не было под рукой четырёх гелонгов из Ньингма? А монахом он хотел стать. Почему бы и его не признать гелонгом?


Одно дело под рукой лично у Жамбо-Ламы не оказалось, другое дело - какбы нет их в природе. Это разные ситуации всеже.

----------


## Поляков

> Да, у бхиккху и бхиккуни разные Винаи, даже если чудо произошло и бхиккху стал дамой, он *уже не* бхиккху и *ещё не* бхиккхуни, то есть мирянин.


Кто-нибудь имеет доступ к винае на англ. языке? Хорошо бы проверить этот отрывок:




> It is said that if a bhiksu transforms into a female, then that bhiksu automatically has the bhiksuni precepts and does not need to receive ordination again. Similarly, if a bhiksuni transforms into a male, he automatically has the bhiksu precepts and does not need to receive them anew. (See addendum on gender transformation, with a translation from the Pali canon, Vin. III 35, 1224.) 
> 
> This is a similar passage in the Dharmagupta Vinaya: .At that time, a bhiksu transformed into a female. The bhiksus asked the Buddha, "Should he be expelled [from the Sangha]?" The Buddha said, "No, he should not be expelled. He is allowed to be sent to the Bhiksuni Sangha, and keeps his upadhyaya, his acarya and his previous ordination seniority". (23)






> Если монах превратился в женщину, тогда он автоматически получает обеты монахини и не должен проходить ординацию. Также и монахиня, если превратлась в мужчину, автоматически получает монашеские обеты и не должна проходить повторную ординацию. (См. комментарии к смене пола в Паликаноне: Виная, III 35, 1224 )
> 
> Похожий текст в Дхармагуптака винае: Один бхикшу превратился в женщину. Другие монахи спросили Будду: "Нужно ли выгнать его из сангхи?" Будда ответил: "Нет, не нужно выгонять. Этот монах должен отправиться к бхикшуни, сохранив свое монашеское звание."

----------

Echo (04.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А как у них Учится. Чтобы все бросить и уехать к ним - нужно денег. Немало. У мэйчи есть возможность жить в монастыре за счет монастыря?


Серьёзные, как в Бирме, даже на подаяние как монахи ходят. 
Когда вернётся мейчи Надя из Дальмасы, думаю, что лучше у неё спросить подробности.



> Но ведь некоторые счиатают, что не прервалась (Аджан Джаясаро, вроде)


У меня не сложилось мнение, что он так считает.
Ратуют за возраждение, насколько я понимаю, в большинстве монахи - европейцы.  И это настораживает. Ибо похоже, что потребность идёт не от Дхаммы, а от эмансипации и феминисток.



> Одно дело под рукой лично у Жамбо-Ламы не оказалось, другое дело - какбы нет их в природе. Это разные ситуации всеже.


Никто вроде бы и не запрещает женщинам создавать монашескообразные организации и жить, как монахини. С этим проблем нет. И никто никогда не выступал против этого. Никто, вроде бы, не запрещает и выполнение заповедей Винаи, по собственному усмотрению.
Более того, те же мейчи в Таиланде, по сути, занимают "экологическую нишу" бхиккхуни. Т.е. общество их уважает и поручает те же функции, что поручило бы бхиккхуни.
Вопрос сводится к признанию или непризнанию их "настоящими бхиккхуни". Копья ломаются только по этому поводу. Т.е. вопрос о названии, одежде и "линии передачи". Три эти составляющие не могут быть восстановлены по желанию аджанов. Точнее, де факто, такое рано или поздно думаю, что произойдёт. Но на самом деле это не будет истинной упасампадой.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Neroli (03.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Слава (03.06.2009), Спокойный (04.06.2009)

----------


## Слава

Because the bhikkhuni sangha (the order of ordained Buddhist nuns) *was never* *established in Thailand*, women have traditionally been denied the chance to become ordained members of the Buddhist clergy. Instead, for several centuries Thai women have chosen to live as mae ji, taking the eight precepts and living either in monasteries or in dedicated communities of female renunciants. Temporary mae ji (who typically do not shave their heads) are called ji brahmin (RTGS:chi phram) (Thai: ชีพราหมณ์).

взято отсюда http://www.viswiki.com/en/Mae_ji
вроде не притесняют там мэйчи

----------


## Raudex

> Ну что вы такое говорите? Вот так упертая женщина прямо и *достала* _Будду_?! Мне очень хочется представить, как какое-либо живое существо может достать самого Будду или вывести его из равновесия. И смех и грех читать подобное в адрес Будды. 
> Будда вначале не хотел постригать женщин в монахини, поскольку *общество* было не готово к этому. Это могли осудить. А Сангха ведь должна ладить с обществом, не так ли?
> Но после некоторых раздумий Будда все же это сделал. И как мне кажется, вовсе не по той причине, что его кто-то там "достал"....лол


Сорри это был шуточный сарказм, извиняюсь что не сдобрил смайлами

----------


## Neroli

> Серьёзные, как в Бирме, даже на подаяние как монахи ходят. 
> Когда вернётся мейчи Надя из Дальмасы, думаю, что лучше у неё спросить подробности.


Ок, спасибо.



> Ибо похоже, что потребность идёт не от Дхаммы, а от эмансипации и феминисток.


Честно говоря мне очень трудно представить феминисток, которых тянет в монастырь. Им там будет трудно, правила буддийских монастырей будут непосильно уничижительны для них.




> Более того, те же мейчи в Таиланде, по сути, занимают "экологическую нишу" бхиккхуни. Т.е. общество их уважает и поручает те же функции, что поручило бы бхиккхуни.
> Вопрос сводится к признанию или непризнанию их "настоящими бхиккхуни". Копья ломаются только по этому поводу. Т.е. вопрос о названии, одежде и "линии передачи".


Аха. Т.е. соблюдение Винаи сводится к... хоть в печь ставь, только горшком не зови.  :Smilie:

----------

Спокойный (04.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> А как у них Учится. Чтобы все бросить и уехать к ним - нужно денег. Немало. У мэйчи есть возможность жить в монастыре за счет монастыря?


Ну Надюшка поехала и спокойно живёт уже 5ый месяц в монастыре. Не знаю уж постриглась ли она снова в мэчи, приедет - спросим.

(Пардон, уже упомянули её пример....)

----------


## Вова Л.

Сейчас еще раз прочитал относительно учереждения Буддой женской санги. Будда довольно жестко говорит. Например, приводит сравнение, что если на рисовое поле нападает болезнь, то оно не стоит долго, так же и в Дахраме и Дисциплине, где дают монашеские посвящения женщинам "святая жизнь" не существует долго. Именно поэтому он сказал женщинам принять восемь правил, которые уже тут приводились, чтобы обеспечить защиту. 

Время, конечно, было для женщин не простое, но, читая сутры все-таки складывается впечетление, что Будда особого энтузиазма в вопросе женской санги не испытывал.

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Честно говоря мне очень трудно представить феминисток, которых тянет в монастырь. Им там будет трудно, правила буддийских монастырей будут непосильно уничижительны для них.


Это на первом этапе. На втором начнут давление с целью отмены 8 условий Будды, которые он озвучил преподобной Махапраджапати Готами.



> Аха. Т.е. соблюдение Винаи сводится к... хоть в печь ставь, только горшком не зови.


Во многом да. Ибо ломая формальные, на первый взгляд, вещи, мы открываем дорогу произвольной отмене следующих положений. Это как течь в плотине: если она появилась, она будет расширятся.

----------


## Ersh

А как конкретно звучит пункт Винаи, запрещающий тхеравадинским монахиням принимать ординацию у махаянских?

----------


## Neroli

*Топпер*, извините, но я не разделяю ваши опасения относительно женщин. Хотя спорить тоже надоело.

Скажите только кто-нибудь пророчество Будды про 500 лет считается сбывшемся или нет?

----------


## Аньезка

Я так поняла, что Ананда - "наш" человек.  :Smilie: 

А в этой теме его причисляют чуть ли не к Девадатте... Главный ученик, между прочим.

----------

Tiop (03.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А как конкретно звучит пункт Винаи, запрещающий тхеравадинским монахиням принимать ординацию у махаянских?


Предпологаю, что махаянские монахини с точки зрения Тхеравады просто не считаются буддийскими (или по крайней мере, следуют искаженному учению Будды), поэтому принимать у них нечего.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я так поняла, что Ананда - "наш" человек. 
> 
> А в этой теме его причисляют чуть ли не к Девадатте... Главный ученик, между прочим.


Не стоит его ставить в один ряд с Девадаттой. Просто истории, связанные с досточтимым Анандой... зело нестандартные.

----------


## Zom

> А в этой теме его причисляют чуть ли не к Девадатте... Главный ученик, между прочим.


Не - главные - достопочтенные Сарипутта и Моггаллана. Достопочтенный Ананда был в некотором смысле одним из "последних" учеников ... в том смысле что достиг архатства уже после смерти Будды в ночь перед Первым Собором.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кто-нибудь имеет доступ к винае на англ. языке? Хорошо бы проверить этот отрывок:


Даже если такое правило и имеет место, то тут еще вопрос, кого считать женщиной, кого мужчиной. Ведь после операции по перемене пола (с чего началась тема) мужчина, ставший женщиной, не сможет родить ребенка, а женщина, ставшая мужчниой - зачать. То есть они выглядят лишь похоже на ж и м, половые органы им чисто искусственно делают похожими на противоположный пол, но трансформация все-таки не полная. Врядли станут следовать такому сомнительному способу восстановления санги.

----------


## Ersh

> Предпологаю, что махаянские монахини с точки зрения Тхеравады просто не считаются буддийскими (или по крайней мере, следуют искаженному учению Будды), поэтому принимать у них нечего.


Тогда возникает вопрос, согласно какому пункту Винаи махаянцы не считаются буддистами. Ибо речь идет о изменении  именно Винаи.

----------


## Топпер

> А как конкретно звучит пункт Винаи, запрещающий тхеравадинским монахиням принимать ординацию у махаянских?


Мы это, вроде бы, с год назад обсуждали в теме про женское монашество. У них другая Дхамма и Виная. Насколько я понимаю - этого достаточно.
Это тоже самое, что получать ординацию тхеравадинских бхиккху, например, у тибетских гелонгов. 
В Тхераваде даже при переходе из никаи в никаю часто это можно сделать только через дизроб и новое пострижение.

----------


## Ersh

> Мы это, вроде бы, с год назад обсуждали в теме про женское монашество. У них другая Дхамма и Виная. Насколько я понимаю - этого достаточно.
> Это тоже самое, что получать ординацию тхеравадинских бхиккху, например, у тибетских гелонгов. 
> В Тхераваде даже при переходе из никаи в никаю часто это можно сделать только через дизроб и новое пострижение.


Я и хочу понять, как конкретно этот пункт звучит в вашей Винае. Пока мы имеем дело с логическими заключениями, и традиционно сложившейся практикой, а не с непосредственным словом Будды.

----------


## Топпер

Конкретно нужно спрашивать специалистов. Про обоснование перехода из других направлений - можно прочесть в соседней теме. То, что в пострижении не могут участвовать монахи других никай, не говоря уж о не тхеравадинах - это, я понимаю, момент не требующий пояснений.

----------


## Ersh

> Конкретно нужно спрашивать специалистов. Про обоснование перехода из других направлений - можно прочесть в соседней теме. То, что в пострижении не могут участвовать монахи других никай, не говоря уж о не тхеравадинах - это, я понимаю, момент не требующий пояснений.


Это требует пояснений хотя бы потому, что основное обвинение в сторону новых бхиккуни заключается в том, что они-де изменили Винаю. Пока я не вижу повода для таких обвинений.
То, что они поступают не по-традиции - да, но Будда и никаких Никай не вводил, если мне не изменяет память.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я и хочу понять, как конкретно этот пункт звучит в вашей Винае. Пока мы имеем дело с логическими заключениями, и традиционно сложившейся практикой, а не с непосредственным словом Будды.


Имхо, если проповедуют другую Дхарму, то этого достаточно, чтобы у них обетов не принимать.

----------


## Топпер

> Это требует пояснений хотя бы потому, что основное обвинение в сторону новых бхиккуни заключается в том, что они-де изменили Винаю. Пока я не вижу повода для таких обвинений.


Иное количество обетов - это уже другая Виная. Про Дхамму я вообще не упоминаю.



> То, что они поступают не по-традиции - да, но Будда и никаких Никай не вводил, если мне не изменяет память.


Не вводил. В то время с т.з. Тхеравады, была только тхеравада (пусть и без самого названия). Никаи начали появлятся во время и после второго собора. Образование их и было этим расколом.

----------

Ersh (04.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Не вводил. В то время с т.з. Тхеравады, была только тхеравада (пусть и без самого названия). Никаи начали появлятся во время и после второго собора. Образование их и было этим расколом.


Если в связи с расколом Тхеравады на никаи в правила поведения для монахов (специфические условия для перехода в другую никаю) были внесены изменения - можем ли мы говорить, что изменения Винаи в Тхераваде все-таки имеют место быть?

----------


## Топпер

Условия перехода были сформулированы Буддой. Я писал об этом здесь и здесь
Потому, как Девадатта при нём пытался внести изменения в Винаю и усилить её сверх меры.

----------

Ersh (04.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вот, кстати, фото на котором,как я понимаю, те самые монахини (написано даже "бхиккхуни") которых постригли несколько лет назад на Шри-Ланке и которые, как мне объяснили, тем не менее не признаны ни одной Ланкийской никаей. Как всегда учитель - европеец и европейка.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> «Бхиккху, посмотрите, если какие-то бхиккху невоспитанные, болтливые, спесивые, коварные, с высокой самооценкой, тогда, эти бхиккху не мои люди. Посмотрите, бхиккху, эти люди уже ушли от Дхаммы-винаи, они никогда не будут духовно расти в этой Дхамма-винае
> 
> Бхиккху, посмотрите, какие-то бхиккху честные, сдержанные, опирающиеся на мудрость, скромные, конкретные, эти монахи называются мои люди. Эти бхиккху не ушли от Дхамма-винаи и будут духовно расти в этой Дхамма-винае».
> Типитака. Чатуга. Анг. 21, 33, 26.


Но здесь нет ничего о другой Дхамме, здесь о монахах, не обладающих должными моральными качествами. Здесь говорится о том, что монахи, соблюдающие правила нравственности есть исповедующие истинную Дхарму.




> Потому, как Девадатта при нём пытался внести изменения в Винаю и усилить её сверх меры.


Но мы не видим в данном случае попыток изменить Винаю и усилить ее чрез меры. Скорее наоборот.

----------


## Топпер

Эта цитата приведена просто для иллюстрации. 
Если вам нужен квалифицированный ответ, а ответ Аджана Чатри вас не удовлетворил, могу посоветовать самостоятельно писать руководству тайской Сангхи. я не знаток и исчерпывающего ответа вам всё-равно не дам. Я доверяю тому, что мне сказали.

----------

Ersh (04.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Эта цитата приведена просто для иллюстрации. 
> Если вам нужен квалифицированный ответ, а ответ Аджана Чатри вас не удовлетворил, могу посоветовать самостоятельно писать руководству тайской Сангхи. я не знаток и исчерпывающего ответа вам всё-равно не дам. Я доверяю тому, что мне сказали.


Да с моей точки зрения, то, что цитирует Аджан Пхра Чатри можно с большой натяжкой отнести к данному случаю, и меня удивляет  налиие в цитате  из Винаи ряда определений, которые ну никак не могли бытовать при историческом Будде.

Ок, я просто хотел указать, что надо быть весьма осторожными с обвинениями кого-то в попытках изменить Винаю.

----------


## Makc

> Честно говоря мне очень трудно представить феминисток, которых тянет в монастырь. Им там будет трудно, правила буддийских монастырей будут непосильно уничижительны для них.


Именно поэтому сначала надо "сразиться" за условия равные с мужчинами, а потом уже пойти в монахини.  :Wink: 

И, по ходу, первые шаги уже пытаются сделать (как это мужики могут то, чего мы не можем?).

На мой всзгляд, монашество нужно тем, кто уходит от мира, но, с другой стороны, те, кто действительно хочет уйти от мира и достичь Ниббаны, и без пострига уйдут и достигнут, и не будут заморачиваться на темы "почему нам нельзя?"

Так что эта "битва", прежде всего, за статус.

----------

andykh (04.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Makc, за женское монашество выступают не только женщины, но и мужчины. За пределами этого форума, все высказывания "за" мужские, с женскими я не знакома. Да, эти мужчины в основном европейцы (а не европейцев быть не может, уклад жизни иной), но неужели вы действительно думаете, что это лишь из уважения к женскому феминизму делается? Типа, о, феминистки, надо им помочь! Какая нелепость.  :Smilie: 

Ищите обоснование невозможности восстановления Женской Сангхи в Дхарме и Винае, а не в своих представлениях о женщинах, вам, понятное дело, таких удобных.

----------


## Аньезка

Я вот чего не могу понять.

Ходили к Будде с просьбами несколько раз. Сначала женщины, потом Ананда.
Будда несколько раз отказывался создавать женскую сангху.
А потом его *уговорили* и он сказал примерно так: "Ок. Женскую Сангху создадим, но из-за этого мое учение быстро загнётся!".
Нормально вообще?  :Frown:  Мог ли Будда сам себе и своему учению такую подставу учинить? Всё это более чем странно. Ведь вегетарианцу Девадатте он нашел силы отказать!

----------

Tiop (04.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Не нам осуждать Будду. Он видел последствия напрямую и мог сделать выводы, что лучше, а что хуже.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не нам осуждать Будду. Он видел последствия напрямую и мог сделать выводы, что лучше, а что хуже.


Да я не осуждаю, я логики понять не могу. Ну да ладно.

----------


## Аминадав

> Я вот чего не могу понять.
> 
> Ходили к Будде с просьбами несколько раз. Сначала женщины, потом Ананда.
> Будда несколько раз отказывался создавать женскую сангху.
> А потом его *уговорили* и он сказал примерно так: "Ок. Женскую Сангху создадим, но из-за этого мое учение быстро загнётся!".
> Нормально вообще?  Мог ли Будда сам себе и своему учению такую подставу учинить? Всё это более чем странно. Ведь вегетарианцу Девадатте он нашел силы отказать!


Я тоже об этом думал. По-видимому, на тот момент условия сложились такие, что лучше было учредить женское монашество, чем не учредить. До того - наоборот.

Некоторые исследователи предполагают историческую недостоверность эпизода, когда Будда решил основать орден бхиккхуни, - там вроде есть какая-то нестыковка в последовательности событий. Хотя есть и какой-то веский аргумент за достоверность, - не помню точно.

----------

